# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الأربعاء 23 مارس

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*تفيد المتابعات ان البلجيكي لوك إيمال مدرب المريخ غاب عن مران الفريق بالامس الي جانب معاونه بلهوشات بسبب مستحقاتهم المالية التي بطرف المجلس .. وعلمت المتابعات ايضا ان لجنة تسيير المريخ طالبت الجهاز الفني بالعودة للاشراف علي التدريبات مع تقديم الوعود بإيجاد حلول لمشاكل الجهاز الفني المالية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إضراب الجهاز الفني للمريخ عن التدريبات



تفيد المتابعات ان البلجيكي لوك إيمال مدرب المريخ غاب عن مران الفريق بالامس الي جانب معاونه بلهوشات بسبب مستحقاتهم المالية التي بطرف المجلس .. وعلمت المتابعات ايضا ان لجنة تسيير المريخ طالبت الجهاز الفني بالعودة للاشراف علي التدريبات مع تقديم الوعود بإيجاد حلول لمشاكل الجهاز الفني المالية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„> عناوين الـصحف العالمية والعربية :

• لجنة الإنضباط بالإيطالي اعلنت إيقاف سامي خضيرة لاعب يوفنتوس مباراتين
• ريال مدريد يرغب في استعادة موراتا من يوفنتوس لبيعه للآرسنال
• الاتحاد الإنجليزي يحدد موعد مباراة الإعادة بين وست هام يونايتد وضيفه مانشستر يونايتد في السادس من أبريل المقبل
• فرنسا ترفع تأهبها الامني في يورو 2016 بعد تفجيرات بروكسل
• الإصابة تحرم يايا توري مجددًا من العودة لمنتخب بلاده
• مانشستر يونايتد يقرر إقامة معسكره الصيفي في الصين
• الصين تستضيف قمة مانشستر يونايتد ومانشستر سيتي في يوليو المقبل
• بيل يغيب عن تدريبات ريال مدريد لحضور ولادة ابنه الثاني
• نابولي يرغب في الاحتفاظ بنجمه حتى 2020
• ليستر يواجه برشلونة وسان جيرمان في كأس الأبطال الدولية
• أرسنال يمدد عقد حارسه الشاب مات ماكي حتى العام 2018
• مارسيلو: زيدان سيصبح من افضل مدربي العالم
• شكوك الفساد تفتح ملف استضافة المانيا لمونديال 2006
• فيفا يمنح الاتحاد المصري فرصة اخيرة لاعتماد دوري المحترفين
• إصابة عموري لن تمنعه من المشاركة في المواجهة الآسيوية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
âœ” â—„ مـفــكـــــــرة الـــيــــــــوم :


â—„ تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا - المجموعات :

• جنوب السودان (-- : --) بنين
الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

• تشاد (-- : --) تنزانيا
الساعة: 17:30 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

• ساوتومي (-- : --) ليبيا
الساعة: 18:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

• غينيا بيساو (-- : --) كينيا
الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

• زامبيا (-- : --) الكونجو
الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

..................................................  .......

â—„ مباريات دولية ودية - منتخبات :

• سلوفينيا (-- : --) مقدونيا 
الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

• بولندا (-- : --) صربيا
الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: غير متوفرة



=========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائـــــج مـبـاريـــات الامـــــس :

â—„ مباريات دولية ودية - منتخبات :

• رومانيا (-- : --) ليتوانيا

..................................................  .......

â—„ مباريات ودية - أندية :

• اريفيت - ألمانيا (ألغيت) كولن - ألمانيا

===== 
*

----------


## فرناندو بيانو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

إضراب الجهاز الفني للمريخ عن التدريبات




السلام عليكم
+
خالص الشكر و التقدير على المجهود
+
لو صح الخبر ، فيجب ان يعاملوا كما عومل مصعب ، او تكون القصة خيار و فقوس
لأن المرحلة تحتاج للحسم و العدل و فرض الانضباط.
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يديك العافية الحبيب كسلاوي
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*تغريده واتساب
بقلم : معاذ ابومؤيد
اقلام تلعب في الزمن الضائع
بفهلوة الساحر البارع
لكل اقلام زمان
و زمنك خلاص عدى فات
احتكرت الساحة والعقول لفيض من الزمان ما عشان موقفك الثابت بل بخداع العقول بالخدع البصرية وتلون الالوان وتلون المواقف
وتبدل قناعتك بين حين والاخر
وقراءة افكار الشارع الرياضي
بنظرة تحسد عليها…..
لكن راحت عليك الان في ظل توفر وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي والفضاء الاسفيري اصبح منصة لكتابة الف مقال
والصحف الورقية اصبحت من الماضي الان….
زمان كان مافي خيار غير متابعة قناة السودان عشان مافي اطباق فضائية عندك خيارين فقط إذاعة امدرمان او قناة السودان و المعلومة التي تتملكها هي الصحيحة في نظرك والأخيرة والان من خلال الرموت تكون في ارض الحدث في لحظات وثواني
وزمان في بعض الاحيان العقول النيرة تنتظر انصاص الليالي او فجر اليوم التالي للاستماع الي هنا لندن لتأكيد المعلومة او نفيها
الحال ينطبق عليك الان ياكاتب المقال ومغير الحقيقة بين ليلة وضحاها…..
اما آن الآوان ان تترجل من عباءتك وتعيش واقع المدرج وقضايا المريختنتقد مشجعين وتغض البصر عن اخطاء الإدارة
تنتقد مشجعين لترويج بضاعتك البايرة
تنتقد مشجعين وتصفهم بفصيل إشارة للمتمردين
تنتقد من لم يتنكر او يتغير في يوم ما
اقتطعوا من قوت يومهم حتي يساندوا الي اخر اللحظات
اقتطعوا من مالهم حتي يصنعوا ادوات التشجيع
لم يستجدوا الدعم من جهات او كيانات
كما تمول صحفكم بالصفقات والاعلانات ورفع اسهم بعض الادارات
من انت ….
كاتب حافظ قوانين الكاف وشاطر فيها
وتجيد فن المناكفات
لو بالفهم دا لاصبح شداد اكبر الكتاب العالميين
ستسال من انا او من نحن
ساجيبك واقول انا مجرد كاتب هاوي وممكن لا اجيد فن صياغه المقال اساسا لكن حاولت انا اوصل لك صوتنا وصوت المدرج
لاابحث عن شهرة او مال
جمعني مع الشفوت والمدرج حب الكيان
انت من خلقت معركه من غير معترك
الجميع يتاهب لمعركه الدور القادم وانت تتهم المدرج
وتشق الصف!!!!!
من تصفهم بالفصيل او المتمردين اكثر عشقا للكيان من بعض الاقلام فان كانت كتابة مقالك تستغرق ساعة فهم ياتون للمدرج ويقفون اكتر من ساعات
ويصيحون بحناجرهم اكثر من تسعين دقيقة دون توقف
زمنك بتاع المقال لايساوي امام وقوفوهم وتشجيعهم سوى لحظات
ابتعدت عن نقد الذات
ابتعدت عن النفرات
ابتعدت عن حب الكيان
مقالاتك تهتم بالجار اكتر من اهتمامك باهل الدار
لك اسمك الذي صنع في زمن لا يوجد بديل غير مطالعة المقال عبر الصحف الورقية
فذاع صيتك لان الناس تفضل المناكفة فقط
تحليل فني وفقرات قانونية
صديقك اليوم عدوك غدا
وممكن الرجوع لكل المقالات
وكل مدرب عندك له فقرات وبنود
وكل لاعب عندك لا يسوي سوى سطور منك اما ان ترفع من اسهمه او تشطبه من الكشوفات
وياما اتشطب بسبب قلمك لاعبين
وانهاء تعاقد مدربين
ختاما
الالتراس جمعهم حب الكيان قبل حب الافراد لم ياتوا يوما الي المدرج لتشجيع اي فرد مهما كان
لم تباع ضمائرها من اجل المال
ولم تتلون مع تغيير الادارات او المدربين او اللاعبين
همهم الكيان
اسمع الكلمة جيدا الكيااااااااااان
ونحن علي المدرج ونشجع ونتفرج وهمنا الزعيم المريخ
تتغير ارائك مع الزمان وترفع من اسهم الذي علي هواك
مدرب اداري او لاعب
لكن نحن سنرفع اسهم المريخ عاليا بوجودك او عدمه
صحفكم اصبحت الان تاتي منقولة في القروبات عمود عمود وسطر سطر
اصبحت بضاعتكم كاسدة وفي بعض الاحيان فاسدة
ارجع الي القواعد سالما والقواعد هنا المدرجات
اهتم بنظافة بيتك قبل ماتنظف شوارع الحلة وبيت الجيران
الذئب يأكل من الغنم القاصية
لن ننقاد وراء مناكفه الجيرانالالتراس والجمهور خط احمر علي اي قلم مهما كان مسماااااااه..
ولن يقود المدرج او الكيان صحفي او صحفيين
لانه المدرج يقود ولاينقاد
المدرج يوصف و مابوصفوه
واي منافس بسأل عن عدد مشجعي الفريق
وما بسأل عن صحفي الفريق
نحن اسفين ايها الشفوت اسفين يانبض المدرجات…..
عارف كتير من الناس مابعجبهم الكلام الفوق دا لأنه المعني رمز في نظرهم لكن ارجع واقول
مدرج الزعيم والالتراس والكيان خط احمر ورمزنا نحن النجمة والكيان
فقط النجمة والكيان
ونتزكر مقوله المعلقين الشهيره
هذا وبلغ عدد الجمهور العدد الفلاني…..
الجمهور دا المدرج والشفوت
خارج النص
الوك في محنة يا لجنة لتسيير !!!!
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*رفض رئيس نادي وفاق سطيف حسن حمار التراجع عن الاستقالة التي تقدم بها عن العمل في النادي وقال ان البديل قادر على اقصاء المريخ و التأهل للمجموعات و ان الاستقالة ليس لها علاقة بالجانب المالي ولكنه حذر من خطورة المريخ في ام درمان وقال انه فريق خطير داخل ملعبه 
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*حائط صد
 الدعم قبل الإنتقاد
 *بحمد الله وتوفيقه تعيش الاسره المريخيه هذه الايام وسط اجواء يُسيطر  عليها الفرح والتفاؤل بعد تجاوز الزعيم لعقبة فريق وارى وولفز النيجيرى  والتاهل للدور القادم من البطولة الافريقيه
 *ورغم ماتحقق إلا ان هنالك  بعض الاصوات بدات تُنادى بضرورة الضغط على مدرب الفريق من اجل تغيير  إستراتيجيته التدريبيه رغم ان علاقة هذه الاصوات بعلم التدريب اشبه بعلاقة  الهلال مع البطولات الخارجيه
 *نعلم تمام العلم ان فريق المريخ لم يظهر حتى الان بالشكل المطلوب.وان هنالك العديد من اللمسات الفنيه والتكتيكيه غائبه عن الفريق
 *لكن هذا الامر لايعنى باى حال من الاحوال التشكيك فى قدرات المدرب  البلجيكى لوك إيميل الذى يحتاج لمزيد من الوقت حتى تظهر بصمته التدريبيه
 *كما ان ظروف الإصابات التى حرمته من اهم النجوم بقيادة (جايسون سلمون وعلاء الدين يوسف) كان لها تاثير كبير على اداء الفريق
 *المطلوب من كل اهل المريخ عموماً ولجنة التسيير على وجه التحديد إظهار  دعمهم الكبير للجهاز الفنى حتى يقود الفريق نحو منصات التتويج المحليه  والخارجيه
 *فالإكثار من (إجتماعات المكاشفه)مع الجهاز الفنى وغيرها من  الإمور الإدارية التى غالباً ماتحدث نتيجة لضغوطات خارجيه.قد تتسبب فى  فقدان المدرب لثقته بنفسه
 *اتمنى من كل قلبى ان تُغلق لجنة التسيير  (اذنيها تماماً)امام كل الاراء الفطيره والتنظير الاعمى الذى اصبح ديدين  الكثيرين فى مجتمع المريخ
 *كما ان إحترام رغبات المدرب مطلوب وبشده لان  تعاقد لجنة التسيير مع المدرب البلجيكى لم ياتى من فراغ بكل تاكيد.بل جاء  من واقع ثقه كبيره فى إمكانياته الفنيه وحُسن إختياره
 *وما يحدث الان  من محاولات لإجبار المدرب بقبول بقاء الكابتن الخلوق امير دامر ضمن الجهاز  الفنى قد يدفع المريخ ثمنه غالياً ويُدخل الفريق فى (موجة إحتكاكات) تعصف  بكل احلام الامه المريخيه
 *شخصياً اجد نفسى من اشد المعجبين باللاعب  الخلوق والمدافع الجسور امير دامر.ولكن رغبة المدرب يجب ان تجد حظها من  الإهتمام لدى مجلس المريخ
 *وعلى لجنة التسيير ان تتذكر جيداً ان احد  اسباب هزيمة المريخ امام مازيمبى والخروج المحزن للفريق وقتها.تسبب فيه  (قرار متعنت) من المجلس حاول من خلاله فرض إستمرار مساعد المدرب محسن سيد  رغم الرفض الكبير من المدرب دييغو غارزيتو.
 *هذا الوضع خلق اجواء ومشحونه بالتوتر وسط بعثة المريخ بالعاصمه الكنغوليه.ولانُريد ان تُعاد تلك السيناريوهات مره اخرى
 *ورغم الامنيات بظهور جيل جديد من ابناء المريخ فى مجال التدريب.إلا ان  مصلحة الكيان فى الوقت الحالى تقتضى الإنصياع لراى الجهاز الفنى رغم  مرارته.حتى لاننفض غزلنا بايدينا
 *ولو إستطاعت لجنة التسيير تقريب  وجهات النظر بين المدير الفنى والكابتن امير دامر.وإقتنع المدرب تماماً  ببقاءه.وقتها يمكن ان نُبارك هذا الامر ونحلم بإنسجام وتعاون داخل الجهاز  الفنى
 *لكن اى محاولة لإجبار المدرب بالقبول بالقرار.سيكون هذا الامر  بمثابة (قنبلة موقوته) قد تنفجر فى اى وقت وتذهب معها احلام شعب المريخ  ادراج الرياح
 فى السنتر
 *بدأت حملات الإعلام الازرق ضد الزعيم  مبكراً جداً.عبر صحيفة (قون) التى خرجت بمانشيت رئيسى يتحدث عن تحدى رئيس  وفاق سطيف لفريق المريخ.وتاكيده على ان خسارة فريقه الاخيره امام المريخ  جاءت بامر التحكيم
 *هذا الحديث المضحك (إن كان صحيحاً) فهو يؤكد ان  رئيس نادى وفاق سطيف لايختلف كثيراً فى الفهم والإدراك عن بعض إدارى الغفله  فى مجتمعنا الرياضى
 *فكل من تابع مباراتى المريخ امام وفاق سطيف  ذهاباً وإياباً.يتاكد من احقية المريخ باكثر من (الاربعه نقاط) التى خرج  بها من مجموع المباراتين
 *وماتعرض له المريخ من ظلم سافر فى دورى المجموعات الموسم الماضى.ينفى تماماً تهمه إستمالة الزعيم للحكام من اجل تحقيق الفوز
 *ماجاء فى صدر هذه الإصدارة الزرقاء ليس بالامر الغريب و(العطاله) التى يُعانى منها شعب الهلال ستُجبره على فعل اكثر من ذلك
 *وسنرى الكثير من هذه السيناريوهات المضحكه فى قادم الايام.لان إعلام  الهلال وشعبه.لن يستطع تحمل فكرة ذهاب المريخ بعيداً فى دورى ابطال افريقيا
 اخر الكلام
 موتوا بغيظكم



*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*زوومابوعاقلة
يتعلمون النقد في الأجهزة الفنية…!تقول الأرقام أن بداية المريخ في هذا الموسم هي الأفضل منذ سنوات طوال، وأن تخطي ممثل نيجيريا ذهاباً وإياباً ميزة أخرى تضع النادي أمام تحدٍ كبير بقبول هذه المعطيات كدفعة معنوية كبيرة للإنتقال إلى مراحل متقدمة ومميزة ضمن اللهاث المستمر نحو التطور، ولكن بعضهم يرى غير ذلك، ويصر على هدم المرتكزات التي صنعت هذا التميز عندما يطرقون في إنتقاداتهم على الأجهزة الفنية وتكرار عبارة: (المدرب ده كيسو فاضي).. بطريقة سمجة تدل على أننا نتحدث فقط، وأننا نترك التقييم لكل من يريد دون أن نتقيد بشروط المعرفية والمعيار والأمانة.. فكلنا يدرك مدى خطورة إتخاذ قرار في هذا التوقيت بتغيير الأجهزة الفنية، فهذا القرار يعني حشر النادي في سلسلة أزمات تبدأ بعمليات البحث عن بديل للمدرب، ومخاض تشكيل الجهاز الفني المعاون له، ومن ثم مغامرات أي مدرب جديد مع الفريق في المباريات الأولى تنقيباً عن المواهب ومحاولة للتعرف على عناصر فريقه قبل أن يصل إلى الشكل المقنع بالنسبة له، وربما كانت مدرسته مختلفة كل الإختلاف عن سابقيه من المدربين فيبدأ من الصفر بعد رمي كل التقارير السابقة في السلة، وهكذا تستمر العملية في دائرة مفرغة دخلها الهلال الآن ويجب على المريخاب التعلم مما حدث عند الجار، ولأن المدرب ليس بإختصاصي مختبرات حتى يتوصل إلى النتائج بالدقة المتوقعة فإن إقالته تكون مسألة وقت بهذه المفاهيم البالية، وذلك يعني كذلك أننا سنعود إلى نقطة البداية ووقتها يكون الموسم قد شارف النهايات، وخسرنا الكثير..!
المدرب البلجيكي بدأ الموسم بشكل مميز جداً برغم الظروف الغريبة التي حاصرت الفريق والنادي ككل من شح المال وضعف لجنة التسيير وبطء تجاوبها مع الأحداث، وغياب القرار السريع الذي يتماشى مع سرعة الإيقاع.. وإستطاع إيمال أن ينفذ برنامجه التدريبي الإعدادي بنسبة عالية في معسكرات متقطعة بدأت في إثيوبيا ثم الدوحة ومصر، وبدأ الدوري على عكس ما كان متوقعاً بحسب الترويج الذي تولى إخافة الأنصار بفشل معسكر الفريق في الدوحة، والتركيز على فقر لجنة التسيير كواحدة من آليات التخويف وبث الرعب، وانطلق من نصر لآخر في الدوري المحلي محافظاً على سجل خالي من الهزائم حتى الآن وهو رقم يؤكد أفضلية الموسم الحالي من سابقه..
نفس الحناجر التي تهتف بفشل البلجيكي الآن لو عدنا بذاكرتنا قليلاً إلى الماضي، سنجدها هتفت ضد مدربي المريخ منذ كريستو سناد البوسني، وما كتب عن مزاعم بتدخلات أبوجريشه في الشأن الفني وأنه يضع التشكيلة ويرسم طريقة اللعب مع كريستو قبل 15 سنة إستمرت بأشكال مختلفة في هذه الفترة الطويلة ولكنها ظهرت بتفاصيلها المملة الآن مع البلجيكي إيميل وعادل أبوجريشه نفسه، ما يؤكد أن هنالك مخططات ساذجة لزعزعة إستقرار الجهاز الفني مع التزرع بأوهام من الإستحالة حدوثها على الأرض، فلا البلجيكي خفيف للدرجة التي تجعله يسلم الكابتن عادل أبوجريشه أذنيه ليطيعه في كل صغيرة وكبيرة، ولا الكابتن عادل نفسه متبحر في التدريب للدرجة التي تؤهله لمحاضرة اللاعبين ووضع خطط وطرق اللعب ورفض التبديلات.. وكل ما يجري يخالف الواقع، حيث لم نشهد خلافاً بين الطرفين.. وهذه حقيقة واقعة شئنا أم أبينا، أما إختلاق القصص ورسم السيناريوهات الخيالية فهي من الأمور التي تشوش على الأوضاع ولا تخدم النادي ولا الفريق بشيء.. والأخطر أنها تفسح المجال لأنشطة العقليات التآمرية لتحيك المزيد من القصص المثيرة وتمرير الأجندة والمؤامرات فقط.
من القصص المثيرة التي تعلمنا منها في المريخ، عندما تعاقد المريخ مع المدرب البرازيلي ماركو كنا متحمسين جداً لحضور التدريب الأول، في تلك السنوات التي كان المريخ مسيطراً فيها على البطولات المحلية، وجاء برفقتي أحد المتخصصين في نقد المدربين والأجهزة الفنية بالمعيار الإنطباعي الذي لا يخلو من سذاجة، وبعد عشر دقائق بالتحديد من بداية التمرين أصدر الرجل رأيه قائلاً: ده يمني ما برازيلي… ضحكت على سرعة تكوين الرأي في موضوع لا يستغرق أقل من ستة أشهر على الأقل.. ليس لأنه عالم بطبيعة الحال، ولكن هي طبيعتنا في كرة القدم ومعرفة يدعيها الغالبية من المشجعين.
بعض زملاءنا في الصحافة ينتهجون منهجاً يقوم على توجيه الأنتقادات (عمال على بطال) للمدربين دون التقيد بحدود، أو على الأقل قاعدة بيانات ومعلومات صحيحة… في حين أن المعلومة الواحدة غير الموثوق فيها تنسف قطاراً من الآراء.. هذا ما تعلمناه من مهنة المتاعب..!
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*هاجمت الصحف الجزائرية عيسي حياتو رئيس الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم بسبب عدم نزاهة قرعة بطولتي دوري الابطال والكونفدرالية .. حيث اشارت المواجهات التي تجمع الاندية العربية في النسخة الحالية من دوري الابطال في دور الستة عشر بلقاءات المريخ ووفاق سطيف والزمالك ومولودية بجاية وشباب قسطنطينة والمقاصة المصري ومولودية وهران والكوكب المراكشي وقالت ان هذه مباريات هذه الاندية مع بعضها يطرح اكثر من علامة استفهام.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*جماهير الكحلا و البيضا تخشي من سخانة ام درمان !!
اليوم 09:14 AMكفرووتر/ تقارير/ استطاعت الصحيفة ان تكشف ادق التفاصيل عن منافس المريخ (وفاق سطيف ) قبل مواجهة الفريقين في البطولة الافريقية المقرر لها يوم التاسع من الشهر المقبل في ذهاب بطولة افريقيا مرحلة دور الــــ(16) حيث يعاني وفاق سطيف كثيرا رغم تأهله الي دور الـــــ(16) من البطولة الافريقي حيث يحتل السطايفي المركز الــــ(11) برصيد (28) نقطة في ترتيب دوري الدرجة الاولي الجزائري وهو ترتيب مخيف لممثل الجزائر بجانب بجاية في بطولات الكاف و الذي يتصدره الان اتحاد العاصمة و الذي اقترب من الفوز به و يعتبر فريق وفاق سطيف مهدد كثيرا في الموسم الجديد بعدم تمثيل بلاده في البطولة الافريقية الاولي نظرا لترتيبه الا في حالة الفوز بهذا النسخة الحالية خاصة ان الفريق هو الآخر ودع بطولة كاس الجزائر على يد فريق من الدرجة الثانية .
الفريق يعاني ماليا
يعاني فريق وفاق سطيف ماليا و طالبت الجماهير الرئيس حسن حمار الذي فشل في الايفاء ببعض الالتزامات المالية للاعبي الفريق و الذين قام بتسجيله بمطالبته بالرحيل لافساح المجال لرجل أعمال جديد يقود النادي في المرحلة المقبلة من عمر الفريق حتي ينشل الفريق من النفق الذي دخل فيه .
جماهير الوفاق تخشي سخانة ام درمان
تخشي جماهير الكحلا و البيضا سخانة ام درمان و حرها اللاهبة قبل مواجهة فريقها بالمريخ و ظلت تكتب عقب تأهل فريقها (وفاق لن يصمد امام الكبار) تعبيرا عن سخطها على المستوى الذي برز به الفريق ضد ايتوال الكنجولي رغم الفوز الكاسح بــــ(4-2) و خشيت من خسارة كبيرة للفريق في ام درمان !!
جماهير المريخ تقاسم انصار الكحلا الخوف
هنا في الخرطوم لم يخف جمهور المريخ خوفه من معركة ام درمان و خسارة فريقه لها بعد المستوى الضعيف الذي برز به المريخ في مباراة الاياب ضد الفريق النيجيري و كاد المريخ ان يقبل الخسارة لولا سوء الطالع الذي لازم نجوم الفريق النيجيري فضلا عن توفيق الحارس جمال سالم و ابدجت جماهير المريخ سخطها على اللاعبين وعدم رضاءها عما قدمه المريخ و طالبت الجهاز الفني ببحث المشكلة التي ادت لتدهور في مستوى المريخ بعد اسبوع واحد من مباراة الذهاب و التي كان فيها المريخ مميزا بعكس مباراة الخرطوم لتضع الف علامة استفهام على مستوى اللاعبين قبل مواجهة الكحلا و البيضا (وفاق سطيف ) منافس المريخ على خطف بطاقة الترشح لمجموعات الابطال .
معدل اعمار الوفاق يهدد مسيرته في الابطال
نجد ان معدل اعمال لاعبي الوفاق الذي ينشطون في التشكيلة الاساسية يصل لــــ(27) سنة حيث ان معظم اللاعبين الاساسيين بالفريق يصلون الى 32 و 30 سنة وهو ما يهدد مسيرة النادي حتى لو قدر له تخطي المريخ في البطولة الافريقية نظرا لتقدم لاعبيه في السن و حيث ظل الفريق يعاني كثيرا على المستوى المحلي وهو ما يجعل من مباراته ضد المريخ الذي يمكر بنفس الظروف مثيرة و جاذبة لاهتمام الجماهير من الناديين 
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*كفرووتر / الخرطوم /تسلم مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ تقريرا مفصلا عن متطلبات و حاجيات الفريق لمواجهتي الفريق ضد وفاق سطيف الاولي بالخرطوم و الثانية بسطيف و يتوقع ان يقوم مجلس ادارةى نادي المريخ بتنفيذ متطلبات المدرب على اكمل وجه حتى يسهم في ترقية المريخ الى مرحلة المجموعات خاصة ان المريخ يعول كثيرا على مدربه في رسم خارطة طريق تعين الفريق في الترقي للمرحلة المقبلة من بطولة افريقيا و اعادة التاريخ و الوصول الى نهائي الابطال بعد ان وصل الى نصف النهائي في الموسم المنصرم وودع البطولة على يد فريق مازيمبي الكنغولي بعد ان خسر امامه بالثلاثة في معقله
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*تفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان اللاعب سالمون جابسون قد اكد في اتصال هاتفي يوم امس مع ادارة المريخ حضوره الى الخرطوم في الاول من الشهر المقبل بعد ان انهي اللاعب كافة التدريبات التي تتعلق بالتأهيل و يتوقع ان يقوم اللاعب بالمشاركة مع زملائه اللاعبين في التدريبات اعتبارا من اليوم الثاني لوصوله و لكن امر مشاركته سيعود للجهاز الفني في مباراة الذهاب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجهاز الفني للمنتخب يختار 23 لاعباً للقاء ساحل العاج والبعثة تطير فجراً لأبيدجان

 


   اختار الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا  المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني قائمته النهائية التي ستغادر إلى ساحل العاج  لمواجهة منتخبنا في الجولة الثالثة من التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات  الأمم العام المقبل بالجابون والمقامة يوم الجمعة المقبل وضمت القائمة كل  من أكرم الهادي ويس يوسف وأهلي شندي وعوض كافي لحراسة المرمى، صلاح نمر،  أمير كمال، علي جعفر، بخيت خميس، عبد اللطيف بوي، أطهر الطاهر، بكري بشير  والطاهر الحاج للدفاع، نصر الدين الشغيل، بشة، نزار حامد، أبوعاقلة، رمضان  عجب، راجي عبد العاطي، مهند الطاهر وعماري للوسط وللهجوم بكري المدينة  وعبده جابر ومدثر كاريكا، وينتظر أن تغادر البعثة للخرطوم فجر الأربعاء  متوجهة للعاصمة ابيدجان على أن يؤدي المنتخب مراناً وحيداً يوم الخميس  استعداداً لمواجهة الجمعة أمام الأفيال العاجية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ يعبر عن حزنه لتفجيرات بلجيكا

 

أعرب البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني  للمريخ عن حزنه العميق للتفجيرات التي شهدتها بلجيكا صباح اليوم استهدفت  مطار بروكسل ومحطة مترو بحي المؤسسات الأوروبية الأمر الذي أدى لسقوط 21  قتيلاً وإصابة العشرات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكالة أنباء فرنسية: المريخ يخطط للظفر بلقب ابطال افريقيا

 

ذكرت وكالة الانباء الفرنسية ان  المريخ السوداني يخطط بقوة من اجل الحصول علي لقب دوري ابطال افريقيا عقب  تأهله الملفت بالفوز ذهابا وايابا علي واري وولفز النيجيري في الدور الاول  .. واشارت ان المريخ يسعي لتكرار نجاحات الموسم الماضي بعد وصول الفريق الي  الدور نصف النهائي وخروجه علي يد مازيمبي الكنغولي حامل لقب البطولة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انصار وفاق سطيف: فريقنا لن يصمد امام المريخ 





 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 


 سخر السطايفة من المستوىالذي ظهر به  الفريق الجزائري وفاق سطيف في مباراته الاخيرة ضد ايتوال الكنجولي وقبوله  لهدفين في مرماه و اعترفوابقوة المريخ واكدواعلى انه لن يصمد امام المريخ  ولن يعبر و تساءلو كيف يعبر ينما يواجه كبار القارة بهذا المستوى .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدارات
عوض عباس
وفاق سطيف يريدها ثارية!

• حسب افادة اللواء مدني الحارث نائب رئيس نادي المريخ خلال زيارته للعاصمة السعودية الرياض أكد بان المريخ سيحل في ضيافة نادي التعاون السعودي يوم الأول من ابريل القادم استعدادا لمواجهة وفاق سيطيف الجزائري يوم السبت التاسع من ابريل ذاته.
• نادي التعاون يعول على هذه الزيارة كثيرا وكان يرغب بأن تكون قبل هذا الموعد بأسبوع ولكن ظروف سفر اساسي المريخ مع المنتخب الوطني لساحل العاج غير من مواعيد الزيارة ، ومعروف أن المنتخب سيلاعب ساحل العاج بابدجان يوم الجمعة 25 مارس والعودة بالجمعة يوم 29 مارس في التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة للمونديال والامم الافريقية بالجابون.
• اعضاء رابطة المريخ بالرياض كانوا محقين وهم يرفضون حضور المريخ لمنازلة التعاون وهو محروم من نجوم المنتخب!!
• مازدا جرد الفريق من اساسية باختياره لتسع لاعبين من الزعيم دفعة واحدة!!
• لماذا لا يختار مازدا ذات العددية من الهلال والذي اصبح لاعبيه بدون التزامات خارجية بعد ان ودع الازرق البطولة القارية مبكراً.
• المريخ لا يمكن أن يواجه التعاون هو يفقد لخط دفاعة بأكمله اضافة للحارس الاوغندي جمال سالم الذي غادر لبلاده لمواجهة بوركينا فاسو.
• ونعتقد أن منازلة المريخ لفريق التعاون ستكون مفيدة للغاية من واقع المستوى المميز لبطل القصيم والذي يزاحم على المركز الثالث حاليا بعد أن فازعلى الهلال والاتحاد والنصر خلال هذا الموسم .
• نأمل أن لا يقف اتحاد الكرة حجر عثرة امام اعداد الزعيم ويتحجج بعد تأجيل مباريات المريخ الدورية من اجل رحلة القصيم.
• أفرزت قرعة ثمن نهائي مسابقتي رابطة أبطال أفريقيا وكأس "الكاف" - التي سُحبت بتاريخ سابق دفعة واحدة (الأدوارالتمهيدية + الـ 16 + ثمن النهائي) - لقاءات "صدامية" بين اندية عربية ، على غرار : وفاق سطيف مع المريخ السوداني ، ومولوديه بجاية مع الزمالك المصري ، وشباب قسنطينة مع
المقاصة المصري ، ومولودية وهران مع الكوكب المراكشي المغربي. وهو مايطرح أكثر من علامة استفهام ، ويقوّي فرضية "توجيه" القرعة وتفصيل مقابلات على المقاس .
• وكانت قرعة ربع نهائي رابطة أبطال أوروبا - التي سُحبت الجمعة الماضي - قد طرحت جدلا كبيرا في ساحة القارة العجوز ، من كون اتحاد الكرة بهذه المنطقة قد تعمّد "الغش" من خلال خدمة فرق معيّنة ، ونفى اللاعب الدولي الإيطالي السابق جيانلوكا زامبروتا - الذي شارك في سحب القرعة - وجود كريّات معلومة مسبّقا تسمح بترتيب مواجهات كما يخطّط لها الاتحادالأوروبي لكرةالقدم .
• القرعة الافريقية اوقعت الاهلي المصري في مسار مفتوح للمجموعتين عندما جعلته يواجه الشباب التنزاني المتواضع!
• وبدوره سيواجه الزمالك الوافد الجديد فريق ومولوديهبجاية الجزائري!!
• القرعة جعلت الفرق المصرية تلعب لقاءات الحسم بمصر فهل هي صدفة !!
• خرج الهلال من دور ال 32 لرابطة الاندية الافريقية على يد ثوار ليبيا ولم يكن خروج الهلال المفاجأة كما يردد البعض بل الخروج كان متوقع لأسباب كثيرة ومتعددة وواقعية.. ولا نقول الابطال فقدت الهلال وطبعا هذا عنوان احدى الصحف الهلالية بل الابطال كسبت وافداً جديد سيزيد من قوة المنافسة.
• اعلام الهلال جزء كبير من مصائب الفريق الازرق ..وللأسف جماهير الهلال تصدق كل ما يكتب ويقال في الاعلام .. وعندما فقد الهلال بطولة ابطال افريقيا 1987م امام الاهلي المصري .. كتب اعلام الهلال كثيرا ان السبب الحكم الراحل (لاراش).. ونقضه هدف وليد طايشين الرأسي الصحيح.. علماً بان النتيجة حينها كانت 2/0 للأهلي المصري.. ونتيجة كورة الذهاب انتهت 0 / 0.. اذا السبب لفقد الهلال للبطولة تفريطه في مباراة الذهاب والهدف العكسي الذي احرزه في نفسه جمال الثعلب.. ثم الهدف المنقوض من الحكم ..ولكن اعلام الهلال صور للناس ان لا راش والتحكيم هو كان السبب الاساسي لفقد البطولة.. وظل اعلام الهلال يكرر ذلك سنين عددا وحتى اليوم.. الاجيال التي جاءت بعد هذا التاريخ ..صبغ في ادمغتهم ان الهلال ظلم.. ظلم الحسن والحسين وان البطولة ضاعت بسبب هذا الظلم .
• لم نسمع حديث منظراته الهلال في ركلتي الجزاء الهدية من الحكم الجابوني!!
• للعلم الهلال نال اربعة ضربات جزاء في اخر ثلاثة مباريات افريقية لعبها بملعبة وكلها لم تشفع للهلال في الفوز!
• ضربة جزاء امام التطواني واخري امام اتحاد الجزائري واثنين ضد الليبي وكلها لم شفع !!
• تواضع الهلال بدء منذ الموسم الماضي وليس الأن !!

مدار
• مهمة كبري تنتظر أهل المريخ مجلس ومعارضين وروابط وجماهير بالتحضير الجيد للمواجهة القادمة أمام وفاق سطيف والذي بدء يحشد من الآن لأخذ ثأره من الزعيم ومحو أثار علقة الموسم الماضي !
• لجنة التسيير تحتاج لوقفة الجميع ودعمها ماليا لمواجهة متطلبات المرحلة المقبلة وتوفير الاعداد المثالي ودفع استحقاقات الجهاز الفني والاعبين وعلاج المصابين.
• الرئيس التاريخي الدكتور جمال الوالي والسادة سوداكال والفادني لم يقصروا في دعم الفريق والمطلوب من مجلس الشوري استنفار الاقطاب وتحريك بنود الدعم الجماهيري لمواجهة الاستحقاقات القادمة.
• المريخ اضحي هو الأمل المرتجي للدفاع عن الكرة السودانية في المحافل الافريقية بجانب الشنداوية بعد السقوط المبكر للهلال والخرطوم الوطني.
نثق في قدرة الزعيم في دحر الخصم الجزائري كما فعلها العام الماضي عندما حصد 13 نقطة من بالفوز بكل نزالات امدر والتعادل والفوز بالجزائر.
• المريخ يملك سجل مميز أمام الكرة الجزائرية وهو الذي قهر دون غيره الوفاق والعلمة والاتحاد والشلف وشباب بلذدادومولدية العاصمة وشبيبة الجزائر!!
• اسم المريخ كافي لإدخال الرعب في شمال افريقيا!


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قنوات (بي إن سبورتس) تعلن عن نقلها لمباراتي السودان وساحل العاجل
 
 
   اعلنت شبكة قنوات (بي إن سبورتس) عن نقلها لمباراتي منتخبي السودان وساحل  العاج في تصفيات كأس الامم الافريقية 2017 .. حيث يلتقي المنتخبين يوم 25  مارس بأبيدجان ويوم 29 مارس بالخرطوم .. واكملت شبكة قنوات (بي إن سبورتس)  كافة ترتيباتها لنقل المباريات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لدغة ..نواعم
بقلمي/عبيرالاهليه
اماني ياريت تتحقق

الليله دايره اكتب من جوه قلبي
دايره اكتب بمشاعر ضمير حي
دايره اكتب باحساسي بدون
افكر وارتب الكلمات ...
عاوزه وجداني يخاطب وجدانكم
نسميها صحوة ضمير ...نسميها
اخلاق رياضيه...
ليه البحصل ده ولي شنو البحصل
بيحصل...
حقيقيه هزني خروج الهلال
هزني الحزن البان في وجوههم
السمره الطيبه ..
هزني شماتت المريخاب فيهم
وانا اولتهم انا غلطانه..
وهزني اماني الهلالاب بخروج
المريخ علي يد الوفاق ويدعوني
بذلك ...
كلنا غلط في غلط ...
اي زول يعاين لاسرته واصحابه
وجيرانه بكون خليط مريخاب
هلالاب ...
خليط جميل خليط بديع...
اسالكم مين فيكم بتمني الحزن
لي زول عزيز عليه ....
هزتني دموع الهلالاب وشماتت
المريخ هزتني دعوات الهلالاب
بخروج المريخ...
عندي امنيه واماني اشوف اعلام
المريخ تعانق اعلام الهلال عندما
يلاعب الهلال اي نادي من خارج
البلاد....
اتمني اولتراس الهلال يعزف الالحان
في مدرجات المريخ..
اتمني اشوف الكاردينال وونسي
يتقابلوا
قبل كل كوره للفريقين يتفاكروا
يتشاور ا يخططوا مع بعض يدعموا
بعض
ح تقولوا عبير جنت بالعكس انتوا
المجانين
مش يبقي جنون لما نضبح بعض
بسكاكين
بعض انا مامحنونه بس شجاعه...
انا متاكده ده شعوركل هلالابي
ومريخابي
بس كذبوا علينا من ماقمنا قالوا لينا المريخ
والهلال اعداء اليس مؤسس الهلال
والمريخ اشقاء الم يخرجا المريخ
والهلال من بيت واحد ..
تعالوا نصحح المفاهيم ونقيم الحجه
علي بعض تعالوا نتعانق هلالاب مريخاب
هي كره قدم ليس حربا ...
تعالوا نترابط تعالوا ندعم العملاقان
دعوا الازرق يعانق الاحمر...
تعالوا نربي الاجيال علي حب بعض ...
تعالوا ننبز التعصب لقد اضر بنا كثيرا
لدغه اخيره....
الناس تفكر في كلام ده
وتلعن ابليس ...البلد دي غير
الكوره مافيها حاجه تفرح ...
عزرا اخوتي الهلالاب القادم احلي
الهزيمه بتصحح الاوضاع ...
حزاري يامريخاب افرحوا كما تشاؤون
لنصر فريقكم ولاتشمتون لهزيمة اخوانكم
اقول ليك شئ مريخاب هلالاب احبكم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستعد للقاء الذهاب أمام الوفاق بالخرطوم ويعسكر بالقاهرة للقاء الإياب

أمّن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ على إقامة معسكر إعدادي داخلي للفريق بالعاصمة قبل مواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري في التاسع من أبريل المقبل في ذهاب الدور الثاني من مسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا حيث ينتظر المريخ التعديلات الجديدة التي سيجريها الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم على مباريات الدوري الممتاز حيث يتوقع أن يخوض المريخ مباراته الرسمية أمام هلال كادوقلي في الرابع من أبريل على أن ينخرط الفريق في معسكره الإعدادي تأهباً لمواجهة الوفاق في لقاء الذهاب فيما تقرر أن يقيم المريخ معسكراً إعدادياً بالقاهرة يمتد لمدة خمسة أيام يبدأ عقب فراغ الفريق من لقاء الذهاب بامدرمان على أن تتوجه البعثة الحمراء بعد ذلك لمدينة العلمة التي سيقيم فيها الأحمر لمدة خمسة أيام قبل مواجهة وفاق سطيف في إياب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال بمدينة سطيف الجزائرية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السطايفة يشرعون في السفر للسودان لمواجهة المريخ في دور ال16 لدوري أبطال إفريقيا 



  شرعت إدارة الوفاق السطايفي البارحة في إجراءات التنقل إلى السودان  لمواجهة المريخ السوداني في إطار مباراة الذهاب من الدور ثمن النهائي من  منافسة رابطة أبطال إفريقيا، حيث يعكف المدير الإداري للفريق رشيد جرودي،  على تحضير ملفات الحصول على تأشيرة الدخول إلى الأراضي السودانية وتحديد  موعد مع السفارة السودانية.
  وفي نفس السياق، قررت إدارة الوفاق بالتشاور مع الطاقم الفني أن يكون التنقل نحو السودان يوم 6 أفريل  المقبل على متن الخطوط الجوية المصرية من الجزائر إلى القاهرة ومنها إلى  الخرطوم والعودة مباشرة بعد نهاية المباراة بما أن لقاء الذهاب سيجري يوم 9  أفريل المقبل على أرضية ملعب المريخ بالعاصمة السودانية وسبق للوفاق أن  واجه المريخ في إطار دوري المجموعات في النسخة الماضية، حيث تعادل في سطيف  وانهزم في الخرطوم بنتيجة هدفين لصفر.هذا وانطلقت التشكيلة السطايفية  الثلاثاء في حدود الساعة السادسة مساء بملعب 8 ماي 45 بسطيف في التحضيرات  لمباراة البطولة الوطنية، بعدما استفاد اللاعبون من يوم راحة عقب التأهل  الذي حققوه الأحد الماضي في منافسة كأس رابطة أبطال إفريقيا على حساب نجم  الكونغو بنتيجة أربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين، وذلك تحسبا للقاء الكبير الذي  ينتظرهم هذا السبت أمام جمعية وهران، خاصة أن الطاقم الفني السطايفي لا  يريد هذه المرة أن يفوت فرصة الاستقبال على أرضية ميدان ملعب 8 ماي 45  للظفر بالنقاط الثلاث، لاسيما بعد التعثر الأخير أمام اتحاد البليدة في  البطولة.ويبقى هاجس الإصابات والعقوبات هاجس المدرب ألان غيغر أمام جمعية  وهران، حيث إن عدة لاعبين سيغيبون عن المباراة بسبب الإصابة وكذا العقوبة  بالإضافة إلى اللاعبين المتواجدين مع منتخبات الوطنية حيث سيغيب بصفة رسمية  إلى حد الساعة زياية (المبعد)، دلهوم وبن العمري(المعاقبان)، كنيش وامقران  (مع المنتخب الاولمبي) وكذا داغولو مع منتخب بلده في انتظار اتضاح الرؤية  بخصوص الرباعي المصاب عروسي، خضايرية، زرارة، ميقاتلي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان
أبوبكر الأمين
أحذروا الملفات الملغومة

* ما أن تأهل الزعيم لدور الستة عشر بعد توحد كل الجهود خلال الفترة الماضية، الا وظهرت على السطح العديد من الملفات الملغومة التي كانت مجمدة بسبب حساسية الموقف المريخي وقتها ولكن في النهاية لن ترحل للأبد ولا بد من مواجهتها وحسمها وإيجاد الحلول الدائمة لها فعامل الزمن ليس في صالحنا ونحن نستعد لمواجهة كبيرة مع الوفاق الجزائري...
* أول هذه الملفات وأكثرها حساسية هو ملف استحقاقات الجهازين الفني واللاعبين وأمس تخلف إيمل ومساعده عن التدريب بسبب عدم صرف مرتباتهما وتأخر أيضا عدد من اللاعبين وهذا مؤشر خطير في وقت بالغ التعقيد ونحن أمامنا أسبوعين فقط للقاء الوفاق وأقلها لاستحقاق الدوري الممتاز...
* كررنا في أكثر من عمود سابق أن تولي التسيير هذا الملف الحساس عناية كبيرة وليس كل مرة تسلم الجرة فقد تعاهد الجهاز الفني واللاعبين على عبور الفريق النيجيري وتجميد مستحقاتهم وهاهم يوفون بالعهد ويقذفون بالكرة في ملعب التسيير التي كان لابد أن تكون جاهزة وتحفزهم فور انتهاء الصعود لدور الستة عشر فأيهما الأولى التجار الذين استدنتم منهم لتغطية رحلة نيجيريا من دخل مباراة الأحد أم الجهاز الفني واللاعبين فأولئك التجار يمكنهم أن يصبروا ولكن هؤلاء لن يصبروا وإن صبروا لن يعطوك بالكامل ويكون المريخ الكيان هو الخاسر بلا أدنى شك...
* الملف الآخر هو ملف القطاع الرياضي الشائك الذي ينفرد فيه أبوجريشة بالقرار ويقبض على جميع الملفات على حساب مناصب مهمة لا استغناء عنها وأولهما منصب المدرب العام والثاني منصب مدير الكرة فهل يعقل أن يكون أبوجريشة هو رئيس القطاع الرياضي والمدرب العام كما شاهدناه في تبديل تراوري في لقاء وواري وأن يكون مدير الكرة في معسكر غير منضبط بالمرة...
* مهما كانت قدرات إيمل فإنه لاغنى له عن وظيفة مدرب عام ولنترك له الخيار فليس بالضرورة أن يكون المدرب العام سودانيا او لاعب سابق بالمريخ فالأهم التجانس والتقارب الفكري والتدريبي بين الإثنين ومن مساوىء القرارات المرتجلة أن تفرض مدرب عام على مدير تنفيذي ليس بينهما أي عامل مشترك لا لغة ولا مقدرات عملية أو أكاديمية ولنكون صريحين هذا ما كان سببا مباشرا في رفض إيمل لأمير دامر بعد ان اختبره ووجد ان البون شاسعا بينهما...
* متابعاتنا اللصيقة للمعسكر تقول أن هناك حاجة ضرورية جدا لوجود مدير للكرة ليكون حلقة وصل بين المدير التنفيذي واللاعبين والإدارة وليفرض الضبط والربط للمعسكر ويكون أيضا حلقة وصل بين اللاعبين والإدارة...
* فإذا كان أبوجريشة قد رفض لأسباب شخصية محمد موسى كان الأحرى به أن يرشح بديلا له ليتولى هذه المهمة ويكون كفؤا لها وذو شخصية قوية وليس بإمعة او طرطور بيده يوجهه كالرموت كونترول فقد سئمنا من إدارة الملفات مثل سلق البيض فالمريخ ناد كبير يا هؤلاء ويا أبوجريشة والمرحلة المقبلة تتطلب أن تكون هناك مؤسسية وتوزيع الأدوار التنفيذية وليس هي بمرحلة تكدس جميع الملفات بين يديك...
* حتى كتابة هذه السطور لا أدري إن كانت لجنة المسابقات قد أجلت لقاءي الزعيم في الدوري الممتاز أمام هلال الأبيض وهلال كادوقلي وإذا تم التأجيل فلابد من معسكر القاهرة فورا على ان يلحق لاعبو المريخ في المنتخب بالمعسكر والانخراط فيه وأحبذ ان يكون السفر للجزائر قبل يومين من اللقاء لانه ثبت فعلا ان للمعسكر الخارجي جدوى كبيرة وما لقاء الذهاب في نيجيريا لخير دليل على ذلك...
* من الملفات المهمة التي لم تول اهتمام في زحمة التأهل للأدوار المقبلة هو ملف الانتخابات فما تزال الضبابية تكتنف موقف التسيير النهائي بخصوص موعد قيام الجمعية العمومية فتارة نسمع أبريل وتارة مايو وثالثة يونيو وأعتقد أن أنسب موعد هو نهاية أبريل حيث تكون وقتها التسيير قد فرغت من الاستحقاق الإفريقي ولتترك ملف التسجيلات نصف السنوية للمجلس الجديد المنتخب...
* فقيام الانتخابات في نهاية أبريل وإن شاء الله تعالى نكون تأهلنا للمجموعات يعطي المجلس الجديد براحا كاملا الإعداد المثالي لدوري المجموعات وتسجيل كفاءات في التسجيلات الصيفية والاهتمام اكثر بالبطولتين المحليتين...
* أمس أكد لي أحد الأخوان الأعزاء المقربين من الأخ جمال الوالي ان الوالي أكد له بشكل قاطع عودته لقيادة النادي في الفترة المقبلة وأشار إلى أنه يفضل خيار الانتخابات على خيار التعييين عبر لجنة تسيير جديدة وأنه يفضل أن تجرى الانتخابات في نهاية أبريل وأكد ان الوالي قطع شوطا في إقناع بعض الشخصيات المهمة للترشح معه في الانتخابات المقبلة كما انه أجرى اتصالات مع بعض وكلاء اللاعبين لترشيح لاعبين للوظائف التي يحتاجها الفريق وعلى رأسها صانع ألعاب ومحور وقلب دفاع أيسر...
* وأمس أيضا سمعنا بعض التعقيبات من كابتن أحمد شوبير والجمل يؤكدان من خلالها ان الوالي قد قام باتصالات مهمة لتجهيز لاعبين على مستوى عال للوظائف الثلاثة التي ذكرناها كما و توقعا عودة أيمن سعيد للمريخ مرة أخرى...
* من المقرر أن تكون قد غادرتنا فجر اليوم بعثة منتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم لعاصمة ساحل العاج ابيدجان لمواجهة منتخبها في التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات الامم . واجرى منتخبنا مرانا وحيدا وناجحا مساء الأمس شارك فيه ثلاثة وعشرين لاعبا وسيختتم بالخميس اعداده بمران تكتيكي خفيف بأبيدجان تأهبا لمواجهة الافيال العاجية بالجمعة في مهمة صعبة لصقور الجديان الذين نتمنى لهم التوفيق ان شاءالله .
* من الاخبار الجميلة هذا الصباح ان الدكتور جار النبي أخصائي العلاج الطبيعي والمشرف على إصابة نجم المريخ النيجيري جابسون سالمون أكد بأن اللاعب سيعود الى التدريبات إبتداءً من الاسبوع القادم حيث أكد جاهزيته لقيادة الفريق في مباراتي وفاق ونامل بدورنا أن تكتمل الصفوف بالعودة القوية لعلاء الدين يوسف ليكتمل العقد الفريد في مايو بالتسجيلات القوية المرتقبة وفوق كل هذا وذلك نسأل الله أن يوفقنا لتخطي الوفاق والوصول لدوري المجموعات...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على ذمة الصدى ..مساعدو لوك يضربون عن العمل 

 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
ذكرت الصدى في عددها الصادر اليوم ان الطاقم الوطني المساعد  للمدرب لوك  ايميل قد اضرب عن العمل و الحضور للعمل مع البلجيكي في مران الامس و ذلك  لعدم حصولهم على مرتباتهم ويجدر ذكره ان مساعد المدرب البلجيكي دامر كان قد  تمت اقالته قبل اسبوعين بطلب من المدير الفني 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفاق سطيف يحتل المركز الـــــــــــــ(11) في الدوري المحلي و المشاكل المالية تحاصر الادارة!!
جماهير الكحلا و البيضا تخشي من سخانة ام درمان !!

كفرووتر/ تقارير/

 استطاعت الصحيفة ان تكشف ادق التفاصيل عن منافس المريخ (وفاق سطيف ) قبل مواجهة الفريقين في البطولة الافريقية المقرر لها يوم التاسع من الشهر المقبل في ذهاب بطولة افريقيا مرحلة دور الــــ(16) حيث يعاني وفاق سطيف كثيرا رغم تأهله الي دور الـــــ(16) من البطولة الافريقي حيث يحتل السطايفي المركز الــــ(11) برصيد (28) نقطة في ترتيب دوري الدرجة الاولي الجزائري وهو ترتيب مخيف لممثل الجزائر بجانب بجاية في بطولات الكاف و الذي يتصدره الان اتحاد العاصمة و الذي اقترب من الفوز به و يعتبر فريق وفاق سطيف مهدد كثيرا في الموسم الجديد بعدم تمثيل بلاده في البطولة الافريقية الاولي نظرا لترتيبه الا في حالة الفوز بهذا النسخة الحالية خاصة ان الفريق هو الآخر ودع بطولة كاس الجزائر على يد فريق من الدرجة الثانية .
الفريق يعاني ماليا
يعاني فريق وفاق سطيف ماليا و طالبت الجماهير الرئيس حسن حمار الذي فشل في الايفاء ببعض الالتزامات المالية للاعبي الفريق و الذين قام بتسجيله بمطالبته بالرحيل لافساح المجال لرجل أعمال جديد يقود النادي في المرحلة المقبلة من عمر الفريق حتي ينشل الفريق من النفق الذي دخل فيه .
جماهير الوفاق تخشي سخانة ام درمان
تخشي جماهير الكحلا و البيضا سخانة ام درمان و حرها اللاهبة قبل مواجهة فريقها بالمريخ و ظلت تكتب عقب تأهل فريقها (وفاق لن يصمد امام الكبار) تعبيرا عن سخطها على المستوى الذي برز به الفريق ضد ايتوال الكنجولي رغم الفوز الكاسح بــــ(4-2) و خشيت من خسارة كبيرة للفريق في ام درمان !!
جماهير المريخ تقاسم انصار الكحلا الخوف
هنا في الخرطوم لم يخف جمهور المريخ خوفه من معركة ام درمان و خسارة فريقه لها بعد المستوى الضعيف الذي برز به المريخ في مباراة الاياب ضد الفريق النيجيري و كاد المريخ ان يقبل الخسارة لولا سوء الطالع الذي لازم نجوم الفريق النيجيري فضلا عن توفيق الحارس جمال سالم و ابدجت جماهير المريخ سخطها على اللاعبين وعدم رضاءها عما قدمه المريخ و طالبت الجهاز الفني ببحث المشكلة التي ادت لتدهور في مستوى المريخ بعد اسبوع واحد من مباراة الذهاب و التي كان فيها المريخ مميزا بعكس مباراة الخرطوم لتضع الف علامة استفهام على مستوى اللاعبين قبل مواجهة الكحلا و البيضا (وفاق سطيف ) منافس المريخ على خطف بطاقة الترشح لمجموعات الابطال .
معدل اعمار الوفاق يهدد مسيرته في الابطال
نجد ان معدل اعمال لاعبي الوفاق الذي ينشطون في التشكيلة الاساسية يصل لــــ(27) سنة حيث ان معظم اللاعبين الاساسيين بالفريق يصلون الى 32 و 30 سنة وهو ما يهدد مسيرة النادي حتى لو قدر له تخطي المريخ في البطولة الافريقية نظرا لتقدم لاعبيه في السن و حيث ظل الفريق يعاني كثيرا على المستوى المحلي وهو ما يجعل من مباراته ضد المريخ الذي يمكر بنفس الظروف مثيرة و جاذبة لاهتمام الجماهير من الناديين 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة صقور الجديان تغادرفجر اليوم لابيدجان



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
غادرت بعثة صقور الجديان فجر اليوم الى ابيدجان لاداء مباراة الجولة الثالثة ضد كودي فوار في التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات امم افريقيا المقامة بالجابون و كانت المنتخب ق خاض حصة تدريبية الثلاثاء بالاكاديمية و ضمت البعثة كل من
حراسة المرمى: أكرم الهادي سليم "الأهلي الخرطوم" ويسن يوسف "الأهلي شندي" وعوض كافي "الأهلي عَطْبَرَة".

الدفاع: صلاح نمر "الخرطوم الوطني", أمير كمال وعلي جعفر وبخيت خميس "المريخ" عبد اللطيف بويا وأطهر الطاهر "الهلال" وبكري بشير "هلال الاُبَيِّض" والطاهر الحاج "الرابطة".

الوسط: نصر الدين الشَغَيل ومحمد أحمد "بِشَّة" ونزار حامد وأبو عاقلة "الهلال" ورمضان عجب وراجي عبد العاطي "المريخ" ومهند الطاهر "هلال الاُبَيِّض"وعماريه "الأهلي شندي".

خط الهجوم: بكري المدينة وعبده جابر "المريخ" ومدثر كاريكا "الهلال".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جابسون في الخرطوم الاول من ابريل



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان اللاعب سالمون جابسون قد اكد في اتصال هاتفي يوم امس مع ادارة المريخ حضوره الى الخرطوم في الاول من الشهر المقبل بعد ان انهي اللاعب كافة التدريبات التي تتعلق بالتأهيل و يتوقع ان يقوم اللاعب بالمشاركة مع زملائه اللاعبين في التدريبات اعتبارا من اليوم الثاني لوصوله و لكن امر مشاركته سيعود للجهاز الفني في مباراة الذهاب 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفاق سطيف منافس المريخ تحت مجهر ديربي سبورت



ديربي سبورت
تقرير : إبراهيم عبد الحفيظ
إتضحت معالم دور ال 16 من مسابقة رابطة ابطال إفريقيا و عرف كل فريق منافسة و الطريق  الذي سيقوده إلي دوري المجموعات .
المريخ ممثل السودان الوحيد فرض عليه المسار مواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري في  مواجهة متكررة فقد تقابل الفريقان الموسم الماضي في إطار دوري المجموعات و  كان المريخ هو الرابح بخروجه متعادلا من مدينة سطيف و في ام درمان حقق  الفوز بهدفين نظيفين .
لكن المواجهة هذة المرة ستكون أكثر إثارة و سيغلب عليها طابع القوة و الثأر  سيما و أن الفريقين لن يقبلا بالخروج المبكر من دور ال 16.
و بالعودة إلي فريق وفاق سطيف فهو يحتل المركز ال 11 في ترتيب الدوري  الجزائري و يعتبر مركز سئ جدا لفريق بحجم الوفاق ، لعب الوفاق 11 مباراة في  الدوري الجزائري حصد منها 10 نقاط بواقع إنتصارين ، 4 تعادلات و 5 هذائم .
و يعتمد الوفاق في تشكيلة هذا الموسم على عناصر شابة و معدل اعمار صغير و فريق طموح لاتعبر نتائحه في الدوري عن ادائه في الملعب
إستعان الوفاق بداية هذا الموسم بالمدرب السويسري آلان جيجر بعد إستقالة الدولي الحزائري السابق خير الدين مضوي نهاية الموسم السابق
و يعتبر الهادي بلعميري لاعب الوسط و المهاجم مراد دلهوم من أميز اللاعبين  في الفريق هذا الموسم بجانب المدافع الهداف لعروسي صاحب ال 3 اهداف في  الدوري الجزائري .
أما مشوار الفريق الإفريقي فقد أعفي من الدوري التمهيدي و في دور ال 32 لعب  مع نادي إتوال دو كونجو من الكنعو برازافيل مباراة الذهاب هناك و خرج  متعادلا بنتيجة 1 – 1
وفي الإياب أقيمت المباراة في ملعب الثامن من ماي بولاية سطيف و إستطاع وفاق سطيف من تحقيق الفوز بنتيجة 4 – 2 .
وقبل التوجه إلي الخرطوم سيلعب وفاق سطيف مباراتين في الدوري الجزائري الأولي امام جمعية وهران يوم 26/3/2016
اما المباراة الثانية يوم 2/4/2016 و تجمعة مع شباب بلوزداد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺎﺓ.. دخل مباراة المريخ الافريقية يذهب لتغطية سفر صقور الجديان

ﺍﻧﻘﺬﺕ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻭﺍﺭﻱ ﻭﻭﻟﻔﺰ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻳﺎﺏ ﺩﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻻﺭﻳﻘﻲ ﺳﻔﺮ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ  ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻏﺎﺭﺩﺕ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﺑﻴﺪﺟﺎﻥ ﻓﺠﺮﺍ ﻭﺍﻓﺎﺩﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﺑﻌﺎﺕ ﺍﻥ ﻛﻞ ﺩﺧﻞ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺫﻫﺐ ﻟﻮﻛﺎﻟﺔ ﺗﺎﻛﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺗﻐﻄﻴﺔ ﻧﻔﻘﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ  ﻗﺎﺩﻫﺎ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻳﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺬﻛﺮ ان الدخل تجاوز نصف المليار  وتفيد المعلومات ان معظم الدخل ذهب لوكالة اسامة عطا المنان التي تكفلت  برحلة المريخ .
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

تفيد المتابعات ان البلجيكي لوك إيمال مدرب المريخ غاب عن مران الفريق بالامس الي جانب معاونه بلهوشات بسبب مستحقاتهم المالية التي بطرف المجلس .. وعلمت المتابعات ايضا ان لجنة تسيير المريخ طالبت الجهاز الفني بالعودة للاشراف علي التدريبات مع تقديم الوعود بإيجاد حلول لمشاكل الجهاز الفني المالية.




دا ما وكتو يا ايمال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خواطر نجمة
سمية طه:
  حين يصعب البوح!!!!

  *يشهد الله أني ما  توقفت طوال مسيرتي الصحفية إزاء مقال لأكتبه مثلما توقفت اليوم وانا احاول  ان ألبي نداء كثير من القراء الذين بعثوا بالسؤال مكررا..لماذا رفضت  العودة لصحيفة المريخ..بل ولماذا غادرتها سابقا؟
  ..رغم انهم بسؤالهم  نكأوا جراحا تأبى الاندمال اني اسعى هاهنا لمنحهم جوابا احسبه عصيا لأني  أشعر انه من العسير بمكان أن اكتب فها هنا يصعب البوح حقا!
  *يا أحبة..
  مجرد ان تأتي سيرة أزمتي عبر صحيفة المريخ أضحى إنسانة أخرى يحفها البؤس من كل جانب فأعيش وجعا فوق احتمال
  ..ليس الامر علاقة بضعف الانثى إنما يقودني لذلك عشق كبير للمريخ فأسعى ان يرى غيري بعض ما يشين فيه!
  ربما أستطيع قول الكثير ·ني إن أردت شرح ما حدث لي فإني أحتاج سنين عددا  ·اكتب وأروي وأقص لكن تبقى الحقيقة أني لم أشك المريخ وحاشاي ان افعل  ..إنما انا شكوت فردا ينتمي للمريخ فهل أخطأت؟!
  *عانيت ما عانيت سنواتي الأخيرة بالمريخ وأنا أجد من يتربص بي ويضع العراقيل بدربي ليس لشيء سوى الكراهية !
  سبحان الله كلما أتذكر ما جرى لي يمر بخاطري المثل السوداني (البيكرهك في الضلمة يحدر ليك)
  ..لم اجد من يساندني او يرفع عني الظلم من قبل المسؤولين بالنادي وحينما  اشتدت وتيرة الظلم كان استنجادي مغلفا بالحسرة لنائب الأمين العام لمجلس  المريخ حين سالته ان كان مجلسكم قد جعل صحيفة المريخ ملكا للمدير العام  يفعل فيها ما يشاء فأخبرونا حتى ï»» نخطئ معه فيما يملكه
  ..اما إن كانت الصحيفة هي ملك ااجميع كما النادي فإن لي الف حق في أن اواجه الظلم ولكن..أسمعت إذ ناديت حيا!!
   *قدمت إستقالتي من الصحيفة حين طفح الكيل وسادت سياسة الخيار والفقوس  وتفشت الشللية وهي اشياء لم تكن موجودة اصلا..وبلغ الظلم مداه ومدير عام  صحيفة المريخ يفرض علي بحكم موقعه ان احضر للعمل عند التاسعة صباحا دونا عن  كل العاملين ..ورضخت مكرهة ..ونفذت ما أراده لكن المؤسف حينما كنت احضر لم  اجد خلافه وعامل النظافة بينما كل المحررين يأتون في المواعيد المعروفة  سلفا وهي بعد الظهر !!..
  دموعي كانت عزائي الوحيد ولم اك املك غير ان  ارفع امري لرب الناس أسأله إنصافا واردد ان حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ..وكلما  ازددت صبرا كلما زاد مديرنا العام غلوا ومعه بعض الموالين من الزملاء الذين  اخجل من وصفهم بكلمة زملاء..وكرروا على مسامعي كلما رفعت صوتي رفضا للظلم  ان أذهبي وإشتكي!!
  الم اقل لكأن الصحيفة أضحت ملكا لهم!..ذهبت لمكتب  العمل وانا مكرهة لم اجد إنصافا من أحد وقدمت إستقالتي مكرهة فكيف لي  بمضايقات قبل اعتى الرجال بإحتمالها وسارع هو بقبول إستقالتي التي لم اندم  عليها مطلقا لقناعتي بأن الجو العام للصحيفة لم يعد لائقا للبقاء 
   *ايام مرت وشهور وسنوات ..وانا ما بين مكتب العمل ومجلس الصحافة ومحكمة  العمل والبعض يتحسر على حال النادي الذي أدخل صحفيته ·ولى المحكمة ..وادافع  بقلبي قبل لساني ان ليس النادي!
  ..صدمتي الحقيقية كانت في اناس باعوا  ضمائرهم وأقسموا يمينا غموسا على أشياء هم اكثر من يعلم انها من وحي  خيالهم ليس خوفا من شي غير إنتصار إمرأة عليهم!!..وخرجوا يقهقهون وزادوا  وهم يلوكون سيرتي اني شكوت المريخ ةاني خسرت قضيتي متناسين يوم الميعاد  وانا اجول ببصري في ذهول نحوهم وأردد مقالة الراحل الطيب صالح..من اين أتى  هؤلاء..بل من هم هؤلاء..وأفيق من ذهولي على موقف مغاير نبيل وأستاذنا  إسماعيل حسن الذي أقسم صادقا انهم دعوني للعمل معهم بصحيفة النادي في العام  2000 مؤكدا انه لا يخشى في الحق لومة لائم! 
  *ما يجب ان تعرفه الصفوة  اني لم اشكو المريخ وان كانت قضيتي هي المال إنما كنت أسعى لاثبات حق اصيل  حاول البعض نزعه عني عنوة..وقطعا فإن من أقسم يمينا كاذبة حري به فعل اي  شيئ أخر وأهلنا يفسرون هذا ببساطة وهم ينصحوننا (الما بخاف الله خافو)
  ..ويكفي دحضا افتراءات هؤلاء أني الوحيدة من بين كل العاملين بالصحيفة التي لم استلم حقوقي بعد اكثر من 11 عاما من العمل المتواصل 
  ..وجزى الله الفريق طارق عثمان خيرا وهو يسجل موقفا مشرفا بإتصاله بي  لاستلام حقوقي لكني رفضت ثم كان إتصال مدير عام الصحيفة بي لمقابلته فكان  لقانا بمكتبه بالصحيفة السياسية البارزة التي يتولى فيها ايضا منصب المدير  العام ورفضت تماما إستلام حقي وهذا يؤكد أن القضية لم تكن مالا
  صحيح  اني قلت أني عفوت حقي في المريخ..لكن حقي فيما فعله في بعض المنتمين للمريخ  في والف وبيني وبينهم رب عدل حرم الظلم على نفسه وجعله محرما بين عباده  وعليه فإن حقي معلق بين السماء والارض ليوم الحساب وأردد حسبي الله ونعم  الوكيل ان من رددها يكون قد نقل قضيته من الأرض إلى السماء
  *يا  احبة..إعتذاري بعد كل ذا إن لم أستطع البوح اكثر فما جرى لي يهد اعتى  الجبال رغما عن اني كنت اصر على المواصلة اعزي النفس مخاطبة إياها يا جبل  ما تهزك ريح..
  نعم خسرت الكثير وما زلت اخسر وانا ارفض العودة لاشرف  الاصدارات إذ كيف أعود وهذا أثر فأسهم يقتلني وجعا ألف مرة..اقول اني خسرت  الكثير لكني كسبت نفسي وإحترامي لذاتي وكسبت حب وتعاطف الصفوة الذين يميزون  جيدا بين الغث والسمين ويفرقون بين الصالح والطالح..ويكفيني فخرا وزهوا  هذا اليراع الحر الذي امسكه فهو أقوى سلاح..طالما قراري بيدي ويراعي ليس  رهنا لفرد فحتما سأظل شامخة بعونه تعالى مهما حاول البعض ان يكسرني او يضع  العراقيل بدربي فهذا ما علمنا له المريخ الكيان اننكسر مهما كان حجم  المعاناة يزيد من قوتي ان الله معي واظل اردد حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل !
  *يبقى السؤال..هل ما زلتم يا احبة تريدون مني العودة اشرف الاصدارات؟!
  *همسة تبقت:
  *للذين يتشدقون في المجالس ان كيف اشكو المريخ..عليهم أن ينظروا للجانب  اخر للصورة..كيف يرتضون للمريخ أن يأخذ حق الغير بهتانا وظلما؟؟؟؟!
  نلتقي إن مد الله في العمر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا : المريخ يطالب بتأجيل مواجهة هلال التبلدي

تقدم المريخ بطلب مساء أمس للجنة المنظمة طالباً تأجيل مباراته مع هلال الابيض
 في الجولة الثانية عشر من بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز بناءاً علي رغبته البلجيكي 
لوك إريمي الذي طالب بمعسكر خارجي قبل مواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري في التاسع 
من أبريل القادم . 
وكان من المفترض أن تلعب المباراة يوم 29 مارس المقبل ليتزامن تأريخها مع مواجهة منتخبنا الوطني ونظيره العاجي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأجيل برمجة الدوري الممتاز لليوم

أجلت لجنة المسابقة بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إصدار البرمجة الجديدة للأسابيع
 المتبقية من الدوره الاولي لبطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز من أمس الثلاثاء لليوم 
الاربعاء نسبة لغياب عدد من أعضاء اللجنة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نادوسيات
ناهد العطا لوله
مابعد التأهل . ....ولبيك يا سودان

* بتوفيق من الله وجهد الرجال تأهل (زعيم) البلد لدوري ال16 وصل المريخ بعمل متواصل من مجلس ادارة المريخ والمدرب واللاعبين والجمهور والكل يعلم ان الدور الكبير وقع علي عاتق جمهور الدم والنار قاهر الصعاب زلزال الملاعب شفوت المدرجات عشاق الأحمر الوهاج ويشهد البعيد والداني وقفة جمهور الاحمر من خلال قروبات الواتس والروابط والالتراسات لدعم الفريق بكل مايملكون من اجل نصرة المريخ . ......

*بعض الشفوت التفو حول (البصري) من اجل صيانة ونظافة وتأهيل (الحوش الكبير) دار نادي الزعيم واليوم الدار عروس في ابهي الصور تختال والكل معجب بها.،،،،،

*قروبات الدعم العاجل والسريع بقيادة قروبات( نادينا ينادينا ) و (صفوه3) و(النسر الاحمر ) و (نحن في المريخ اخوه) وغيرها من قروبات الدعم التي تذهب راسا للاخ الرشيد الطاهر حاملة معها ظروف الحب والولاء والانتماء......

* شفوت المحافظه علي حق المريخ من متطفلي الابواب وحقك تقاوي وتقلعو حقك تحرسو ولا بيجيك ديل بس نرفع لهم قبعات الاحترام والتقدير . .....

*شفوت المدرجات زلزال الملاعب من التراس وروابط زاد المريخ في كل المعارك وقوفا مع المريخ حتي النصر بصوت عالي وهمم تناطح الجبال السوامق .....

*شفوت القلم الرصين.... والقوي... والساخر... والشجاع ...والصادق والحر .....والشفت....ياخ المريخ دا فيه اقلام بمختلف النبرات تستطيع اخراس الالسنه التي تحاول التطاول علي فخر البلد وان جيت للشفتنه كلهم شفوت اذا تتطلب الأمر للرد علي الاقلام الزرقاء......

*اذا ماذا بعد التأهل الذي جاء والمريخ يعاني بالرغم من وقفة المحبين حوله حتي نصل للاميره السمراء حلمنا وحلم الشفوت أن تزين القلعه الحمراء . ....

* من خلال مباراة واري وضح جلياً ان المريخ يعاني من خلل واضح في الوسط وكثافة في الهجوم مغلفه بانانيه في التهديف وكما أسلفت بالامس نحن لسنا مدربين وسنترك الخبز لخبازه فقط علي المدرب التخلص ومعالجة كل السلبيات التي صاحبت الأداء من اجل مريخ اقوي في الابطال...،

*و بعودة جابسون والتي لاحت معالمها في الافاق ستحل مشاكل المريخ اذا استطاع ايمال بث الحماس في لاعبيه والتوظيف الجيد ......

*الاستعداد الجيد (لوفاة ) سطيف من المفخره سيسهل مهمة التدرج في البطوله وحسم التأهل من معركة الذهاب سيكون بحناجر الشفوت وأقدم اللاعبين ودعوات المحبيين . .........

*من اجمل مايمكن ان يحدث لانسان ان يكون هو كيف مايريد يكون.....وليس كما يريده ان يكون الناس.....فكون ان تكون كما تريد ان تكون هو قمه السعاده . .....فان لا تكون كما تود ان تكون يجلب لك الحزن لذلك احرص دايما علي ان لاتكون كما يريد الناس ان تكون . ......وكن كما انت تريد ان تكون وكما يريدك الله ان تكون بالتاكيد حينها ستحصل علي سعادة الكون ....

*وطنا حبيبنا رغم البيك هي الأشواق
* وطن بالفيهو نتساوى ونتسامح
* وطنا الباسمك رطنا وكتبنا
* وطنا وبس
* وطن حدادي مدادي
* في رعاية الله منتخب البلاد الي ابيدجان.،
* لاعبي المريخ الدوليين مع منتخب البلاد لأداء ضريبة الوطن تلبية للنداء .....
*صقور الجديان قادرين علي تخطي الأيام بعزيمة الرجال . .....

زولي الولوف
يازول هناك
دعني احدث عنك كل اسماع الكون المترف شهيقا وزفير بانك كل مالي بالوجود وانك تعني عندي الحب الموجود وهذيان الشوق الي لقياك امل حياتي يامعشوق وان احترامي وتقديري وحبي لك نابع من مكانتك عندي يازول هناك مجنونة انا بعشقك عاشقة لك حد الثماله ....

ختاماً
انت الزعيم أصل الهوي وملك الملوك انت البطل
لوله
صورة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب مساء اليوم في غياب الدوليين
الجماهير ترغب في تحية اللاعبين

الخرطوم ـ أبو وائل
يعود فريق الكرة بالمريخ للتدريبات بملعبه مساء اليوم وذلك عقب انتهاء الراحة السلبية التي منحها الجهاز الفني للاعبين عقب الانتصار على "واري وولفز" النيجيري والتأهل لدور الـ"16" من بطولة الأندية الأفريقية، وينطلق مران اليوم بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين باستثناء الدوليين الذين انخرطوا في إعداد منتخبنا الوطني بعد أن وقع عليهم الاختيار من قبل الكابتن "محمد عبد الله مازدا" واللاعبون هم: المعز محجوب ـ علي جعفر ـ أمير كمال ـ بخيت خميس ـ رمضان عجب ـ راجي عبد العاطي ـ عبده جابر ـ عنكبة ـ بكري المدينة. وينتظر أن يركز الإطار الفني على معالجة السلبيات التي صاحبت الأداء أمام "الذئاب" النيجيرية.


استقبال للأبطال
ينتظر أن يحظى لاعبو المريخ باستقبال طيب من جماهير الأحمر التي عبرت عن رغبتها في تحية اللاعبين في مران اليوم والرفع من روحهم المعنوية، وكانت لجنة التعبئة قد ناشدت أفرادها الحرص على الاحتشاد في مران اليوم والهتاف للنجوم.


الأحمر يحدد موعد مواجهة وفاق سطيف
حدد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ مساء التاسع من أبريل المقبل موعداً لجولة ذهاب دور الـ(16) من دوري أبطال أفريقيا أمام "وفاق سطيف".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم ينخرط فى تدريبات منتخب بلاده 



نشر الدولي جمال سالم صورة له عبر حسابة بالفيس بوك توضح انضمامه لتدريبات منتخب اوغندا استعدادا لمواجهة بوركينافاسو عصر السبت القادم فى تصفيان امم افريقيا 2017 المقامة بالجابون.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليك واضح 
محمدالطيب كبور 
 ازاحة وفاق سطيف تتم الكيف 

  تتجدد مواجهة المريخ زعيم وكبير الاندية السودانية مع وفاق سطيف الجزائري  الذي كان في الموسم السابق ضمن المجموعة الثانية الي جانب المريخ واستطاع  الاحمر ان ينتزع تعادلا غاليا بملعب السطايفة بهدف لمثلة ويحقق الفوز  بالقلعة الحمراء علي ضيفة الجزائري والان المواجهة تختلف عن السابقة كليا  لان الخروج فيها تحكمه نتيجة مباراتي الذهاب والاياب حيث ستكون بطاقة  العبور هي الهدف الاسمي الذي يتنافس عليه الفريقان والمريخ الذي سيبداء  الجولة من ملعبة محتاج لتجيهزات خاصة علي مستوي الفريق والانصار حتي يحقق  نتيجة تعينة علي اداء جولة الحسم بالجزائر وفي مقدمة هذه التجهيزات ضرورة  استعادت خدمات العناصر الاساسية التي ظلت بعيدة عن المشاركة بتكثيف العلاج  للمصابين وبتجهيز من تماثل للشفاء فالسطايفة بعد ان شربو من كاس المريخ في  البطولة السابقة حتما ستكون درجات الحذر لديهم في اعلي درجاتة وتفكيرهم  سينصب حول الثار من خروجهم من سباق العام المنصرم بأمر المريخ والمتابع  لصفحات جماهير وفاق سطيف بمواقع التواصل الاجتماعي سيقف علي حقيقة ان  السطايفة يعرفون قدر المريخ ويعملون له الف حساب 
 ثقتنا في كتيبة  الفرح الحمراء لاتحدها حدود ونعلم ان المواجهة القادمة كبيرة وهذا هو قدر  الاقوياء ولن يكون الامر عصيا علي المريخ لازاحة وفاق سطيف والتأهل علي  حسابة للدخول لدوري المجموعات من خلاله والزعيم قادر باذن الله علي قول  كلمتة التي سيكون عنوانها العبور للمجموعات من باب احد افضل الاندية  الافريقية وهذا في حد زاتة سيجعل دوافع الزعيم اكبر للمضي قدما في البطولة  الكبري للقارة السمراء وعبور المريخ عبر وفاق سطيف سيتم الكيف ويؤكد ان  تجاوز المريخ للكماشة الجزائرية في الموسم الماضي لم يكن صدفة وان الاحمر  ليست لدية عقدة مع كرة شمال افريقيا والتي استطاع ازاحة الكثير من انديتها  علي مستوي البطولتين الابطال والكنفودرالية واللعب امام كبار القارة هو  لعبة المريخ المفضلة لان الكبير يظهر دوما في المواعيد الكبيرة ودائما  الفرقة الحمراء تكون في الموعد وتحقق المطلوب 
 ومباراة القلعة  الحمراء مسؤليتها تضامنية وجمهور المريخ يعلم دوره تماما وكذالك الاعلام  المريخي وقيام الجميع بماتمليه عليهم مواقعهم من واجبات ستكون ثمرتة نصرا  عزيزا للزعيم لكي يسافر مرتاحا للخضراء ولايعاني في معقل السطايفة ومرور  زمن شوط الحسم يزيد من ثقة لاعبي المريخ ويوتر لاعبي الوفاق ويصل بالاحمر  الوهاج لغاية المبتغي بخطف بطاقة الدخول للمجموعات املا في السير قدما نحو  مداعبة اكبر الامال والتي كانت قريبة جدا في الموسم من القلعة الحمراء
 اكثر وضوحا
  الايام تمضي بسرعة  ومايفصلنا عن مباراة وفاق سطيف 16 يوم فقط ويجب ان  تكون كل الاسرة المريخية علي قلب رجل واحد حتي يحسم الزعيم الامر من القلعة  الحمراء
 وعلي الجميع الحذر من المتربصين العاطلين عن المشاركة الخارجية بعد الخروج المبكر من دوري ابطال افريقيا علي يد ثوار ليبيا
  وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي تسهم بشكل كبير في خلق الاجواء التي تتناسب مع  مستخدميها وعلي جماهير المريخ ان تراقب الايدي العابثة التي ستحاول صناعة   العداوة بين المريخ والسطايفة
 تجربة الزعيم في دوري المجموعات والتي وضعتة في كماشة جزائرية باذن الله ستكون خير معين للاحمر الوهاج في مباراتيه امام وفاق سطيف
  اللهم ارحم خبير التحكيم عبدالله علي محمد خير "القرقور" والد الاخ  والزميل اشرف عبدالله ونسال الله له المغفرة وان يتقبله مع الصديقين  والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقا ولاسرتة حسن العزاء
 مجرد سؤال 
 المحلي رجع  وين ..??

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﻳﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻹﻳﺎﺏ

ﺃﻣّﻦ  ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﻱ ﺩﺍﺧﻠﻲ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ ﻗﺒﻞ  ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺑﺮﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ  ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺪﻳﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ  ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﻴﺠﺮﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺣﻴﺚ  ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺨﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻴﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺑﺮﻳﻞ  ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻨﺨﺮﻁ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﻩ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩﻱ ﺗﺄﻫﺒﺎً ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ  ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺗﻘﺮﺭ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﺍً ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﻳﺎً ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﻳﻤﺘﺪ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﺧﻤﺴﺔ  ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﻳﺒﺪﺃ ﻋﻘﺐ ﻓﺮﺍﻍ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻦ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﺑﺎﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺘﻮﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ  ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﻴﻘﻴﻢ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﺧﻤﺴﺔ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﻗﺒﻞ  ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻳﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺑﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ  ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻳﺔ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شقلوب محطم الارقام وكواي القلوب .. العقرب يصل 11 هدفا شخصيا في البطولات الأفريقية وتخطى كلتشي ويطارد العجب



وصل بكري المدينة الى الهدف رقم ١١ في سجله في البطولات الافريقية حيث سجل 8 اهداف مع المريخ و3 بشعار ناديه السابق الهلال.
المركز السادس في قائمة المريخ حاليا بكري في المركز السادس على صعيد هدافي المريخ فالعجب برصيد20 هدفها وايداهور يليه ب16 ثم زيكو ب10 ومعه السعودي ثم هيثم الرشيد برصيد9. اهداف .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
مشكلة دامر وتقسيم الادوار..!!

×منذ معسكر القاهرة لاحظت أن غارزيتو يريد أن يمسك بكل التفاصيل الفنية مع ابنه وأن يكون دوري هامشياً وظهر عدم الانسجام والتفاهم بيني والمدرب الفرنسي في كل شيء ولذلك أعلنت استقالتي مع نهاية المعسكر لكن تراجعت عنها بسبب ضغوط إدارية مكثّفة ووافقت على العودة لكن وجدت أن عودتي لن تحل أي مشكلة للمريخ بل ستعقّد الأزمات أكثر، فأنا أمام خيارين لا ثالث لهما إما أن ارتضي دوراً هامشياً في الجهاز الفني وألا أقول رأيي وأن اكتفي بأخذ راتبي والسلام أو أن اتمسك بصلاحياتي حتى وإن أدى ذلك إلى رحيلي من تدريب المريخ ورأيت أن الخيار الأخير هو الأنسب للفرقة الحمراء لأنني مدرب صاحب اسم كبير ولي تجارب ناجحة والأفضل أن انسحب حتى ينعم المريخ بالاستقرار وحتى يجد غارزيتو الفرصة الكاملة لتطبيق المفاهيم التي يريد لها أن تسود دون أن يواجه أي معوقات مني بسبب عدم الانسجام والتفاهم بيننا.أنتهى

×الحروف أعلاه؛ تعتبر زبده الفائدة من تصريحات المدرب برهان تية عن استقالته من مهمة مساعدة غارزيتو حيث توضح لنا كيفية عمل المدربين الأجانب، إذ لكل مدرب فلسفة تختلف عن الآخر ما يعني بأن الانسجام يقود لعدم تشتيت الجهود والعمل وفق خطة واحدة دون التشويش حتى يتم تطبيقها على الوجه الأكمل كما قال المدرب القدير برهان، ما يقودنا للحديث حول المشكلة الأخيرة التي نشبت بين أمير دامر وألوك وأن ننظر لها من جانب المصلحة العامة للفريق دون الوقوف مع أحد الأطراف لحساب الآخر.

×المدرب ألوك حسب التسريبات رفض عودة أمير دامر للعمل وفق الطاقم التدريبي وحال تأكد ذلك الرفض يجب توفير الانسجام والتجانس للجهاز الفني أو في المقابل عودة أمير دامر بضغوط إدارية أو فرضه على الجهاز الفني بصورة تقود المدرب البلجيكي لإعطائه ادوراً هامشية لن يرضاها أو في المقابل نشوب خلال جديد قد يؤثر على سلاسة العمل ولنا في تجربة غارزيتو ومحسن وبرهان وتجربة ريكاردو وجبرة دروس يجب أن نتوقف عندها.

×مدرب المريخ الحالي لديه رجل مساعد هو التونسي حاتم بلهويشات الذي يقوم بدور المساعد والمترجم في الوقت نفسه وأي مدرب كرة قدم يجب أن تترك له حرية اختيار من يعاونه وحديث برهان تية الرجل الخبير ببواطن الامور يجب يكون درس يخدم استقرار الجهاز الفني الحالي وذلك حال تأكد رفض المدرب لإمكانية عودة أمير مرة أخرى.

×في الهلال تم التخلي عن الفرنسي كافالي لصالح بقاء مساعده هيثم مصطفي بمنصب المدرب العام، برغم تجربته الحديثه في التدريب والتي تكاد تكون معدومة، وعليه فإن الدور المنوط بهيثم يتمثل في التدرب علي يد المدير الفني الأجنبي وبالتالي تشرب المهنة من منبعها الصحيح، والنتيجة الحتمية لذلك الخطأ كانت خروج الفريق الأزرق من البطولة الأفريقية بسبب حداثة عهد المدير الفني طارق العشري، بالإضافة إلى المعلومات المغلوطة التي ساهمت في قراراته الفنية كيف لا وهو مدرب جديد لا يعرف عن الهلال سوا القليل.

في القائم

×أهمية المساعد الوطني تكمن في ترجمته خطط المدير الفني الأجنبي بحيث يساهم في إيصال المعلومة للاعب الوطني..!!

×أيضاً من صميم اختصاصه مساعدة المدير الفني الأجنبي على النجاح، لا أن يقف حجر عثرة أمام قراراته..!!

×بالإضافة إلى كل ذلك المدرب المساعد يجب أن يتعلم حتى يصل مرحلة يستطيع بعدها قيادة الفريق لوحده وهو الدور الأهم في نظري..!!

×مساعد المدرب له مهام كثيرة وكبيرة وكيفية تنفيذ افكار المدرب وإعداد خطة التدريب مع المدير الفني وتقديم بعض الافكار والملاحظات مع التركيز على فريق الخصم..!!

×لكن هل هذه الشروط تنطبق على أمير دامر وهل كانت تنطبق على محسن سيد أو برهان تية بالتأكيد الإجابة هي.. لا.. لا وألف لا..!!

×غارزيتو اختار عن قناعة أبنه أنطونيو لمهمة مساعد المدرب والبلجيكي إيمال اختار بذات المفهوم التونسي حاتم بلهويشات لتلك المهمة..!!

×إذن ما هو الوصف الذي يليق بأمير دامر؟

×وما هي المهمة التي كان يشغلها كلا من برهان ومحسن؟

×الحقيقة تقول أن تلك المهمة وصفها هو (مساعد المدرب الثاني) فما هي أدوار مساعد المدرب الثاني؟ الإجابة وحدها تشير لأصل المشكلة وتساهم في الوصول للحل..!!

×إدارة المريخ عليها أن تقوم بتقسيم الادوار فالمدرب المساعد للبلجيكي هو التونسي حاتم بلهويشات..!!

×امير دامر هو المساعد الثاني وليس الأول، وفي هذه الحالة نجد بأن ايمال محق في الاعتماد على حاتم بصفة المساعد..!!

×ومحق أيضاً في تركه مهمة الاشراف على اللاعبين المبعدين من رحلة القاهرة لأمير دامر..!!

شبك خارجي

# تقسيم الأدوار يقود للنجاح في المشوار..!!

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكور عثلاوى قلب المنبر النابض 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منقول من المبدع شيبا

مباريات دور الـ 16 - ابطال افريقيا 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات دور ال16 - الكونفدرالية 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سلمون يقترب من العودة


 .
 .
 صرح دكتور جار النبي ابراهيم المشرف  على تاهيل النجم سلمون جايسون لصحيفة الزاوية من دبي امس مؤكداً ان اللاعب  بات قريباً جداً من العوده بعد ان بدا فى  المرحلة الثانية من برنامجه التأهيلي موضحاً انه وخلال ايام قلائل سينهي  كافة المراحل بما فيها الركض و بعدها سيكون جاهزاً للتخول الى مدرب اللياقة  بالمريخ ثم المدير الفني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
 بابكر مهدي الشريف 
 لا يا كوتش إيمال 

 × صحيح أن  فريق المريخ قد حقق الأهم والأفضل وهو يلج بقوة وجدارة إلى دور الستاشر ،  في البطولة الأفريقية الأولى ، وهذا الأمر أسعد الأنصار والعشاق أيما سعادة  وبهجة .
 × والمريخ الذي أبهرنا بنيجربا وهنا في أم درمان ، ما كان  سيلومه أحد لو خرج من هذا التنافس على أقدام واري ولفز ، وذلك لعدة أسباب  يعلمها القاصي والداني بكل تأكيد .
 × شكل المريخ في مباراة الإياب بالقلعة الحمراء ، حقيقة لم يكن مقنعا بل ولم يكن في مستوى العطاء الذي قدمة الأحمر الوهاج بنيجريا .
 × من متابعاتنا لمباريات دور ال32 التي جرت متزامنة مع مباريات المريخ ،  تبين لنا أن كل الأندية لم تظهر بالصورة المثلى التي ترضي طموحات الأنصار  والإعلام .
 × فريقا الزمالك والأهلي في مصر رغم الفوز والتأهل ، كان  شكلهما ضعيفا ووجدا مصارعة قوية جدا من منافسيهما في القاهرة ، وكان انتقاد  المحللين والخبراء للأداء من اللاعبين ، وعمل الأجهزو الفنية و أيضاعدم  رضاء الجماهير المصرية حاضرا بقوة شديدة .
 × وحتى وفاق سطيف الجزائري  الذي سيقابله المارد الأحمر في التاسع من الشهر القادم بالقلعة الحمراء  بالعرضة بإذن الله تعالى ، كان متهالكا جدا ولو وجد فريقا جادا لأخرجه من  التنافس الشرس  .
 × إذن المريخ ليس استثناء من الأندية الأفريقية  االكبرى ولن يكون كذلك ، كما أن مباريات الإفتتاح دائما ما تأتي مليئة  بالنواقص والإخفاقات الفنية والملاحظات عن السلبيات المحيطة ما في ذلك شك  أبدا أبدا .
 × الرأي عندي أن المريخ لن يعاني كثيرا أمام فريق وفاق سطيف ، وبإمكانه حسم التأهل من أم درمان بهدفين أو ثلاثة بلا مقابل للضيف .
 × وحتى لو لم يستطع المريخ الفوز بأكثر من هدف أو ولج شباكه هدف لهو  قادرعلى التعويض بالجزائر ، لمايملكه الأحمر من قوة هجومية وعناصر حاضرة  يمكنها تحقيق المراد في أي وقت وأية حال .
 × ولكن لايمكن أن يتم هذا ويصير إذا لم يكن الجهاز الفني حاضرا ومواكبا ومتابعا لكل صغيرة وكبيرة .
 × ألوك إيمال أرى فيه شيئ من الجرأة التدريبية ، فيما يخص طريقة اللعب حيث  أن الرجل يميل جدا إلى الطرق الهجومية ، وهذه ناحية مهمة لأن الفريق  الكبيرة وطرق اللعب الحديثة أصبحت ترمي إلى ذلك وبأساليب متنوعة ودقيقة .
 × ولكن للرجل سلبيات كثيرة وخطيرة على مسيرة الفريق لو لم يسعى إلى تجنبها في المباريات القادمة .
 × من أولى سلبيات الكوتش إيمال هي أنه يجهل إمكانات بعض لاعبيه ، أو أنه يعرفها ويصر على مغالطاتها وركوب رأسه .
 × فمثلا اللاعب كريم الحسن هذا اللاعب لم يقدم حتى في التدريبات ما يؤهله  ليلعب في المريخ ، ومع ذلك يدفع به الكوتش في وسط الميدان ، مع وجود لاعبين  أفذاذ مثل كوفي .
 × لايمكن أن يجلس ضفر وعلاء وكوفي وأوكرا وإبراهومة  يتفرجون على كريم الحسن الدايش ، وراجي البعيد جدا عن مستواه ، لا لا يا  كوتش إيمال .
 × ومن عيوب إيمال أنه لا يعطي منطقة الوسط المهمة  الاهتمام اللازم ، ولأجل ذلك نرى الفريق متباعد الخطوط متعثرا في تناقل  الكرة بين عناصره ، قليل العمل بجمل تكتيكية مرسومة توصل لمرمى الخصم  بالشكل المطلوب.
 ×  لو ركز الجهاز الفني كثيرا فالمريخ سيصعد بارتياح للمربع الذهبي وليس المجموعتين إن شاء الله .
 الذهبية الأخيرة 
 × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا  اليوم ، نحمد الله على سلامة الأخ أسامة عطا  المنان أمين مال الاتحاد العام ، الذي تعرض لحادث سير في أدغال أفريقيا ،  ومن قبله حدث عطل للطائرة التي كانت تنقله برفقة الوداد المغربي ، وقدر  ولطف ولله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
لماذا لا يشارك الهلال في سيكافا


â–، بدلاً من أن تكتب بعض الأقلام الزرقاء عن سقوط فريقها المذل والمهين (بالمعبرة) تفرّغت للحديث عن مغادرة المريخ الوشيكة كونه سيواجه (وفاق سطيف الجزائري) في دور ال (16) بل زاد البعض الذي مازال يعيش في بحر أوهام الماضي بأن نتيجة الوحداث حاضرة لا محالة.

â–، هل نسي هؤلاء بأن المريخ واجه الفرق الجزائرية (ست مرات) قبل أشهر قليلة ولم يخسر إلا في (مباراة واحدة) وبسبب فساد التحكيم الافريقي عندما نقض هدفاً صحيحاً للأحمر كان سيقود للتعادل مع إتحاد العاصمة الجزائري.

â–، ننصح تلك الفئة بمطالعة ما تكتبه الأقلام الجزائرية هذه الأيام والخوف الذي اعتراها بسبب نبأ مواجهة الزعيم في الدور المقبل.

â–، كما ننصحها أن تتفرّغ لدراسة أسباب تحوّل (المقبرة) إلى (معبرة) وإنطفاء (ضي الرتينة).

â–، سننتظر منهم إقامة ندوة رياضية كبرى تشارك فيها المعارضة و(الكاردينالاب) عنوانها (كيف أقصى فريق بلا دوري الأقمار في عز النهار)؟

â–، عجبي لهؤلاء منشغلون (بالزعيم) وهم موغلون في المحلية وباتوا متفرغين تماماً للترحال بين الفاشر ومدني وعطبرة بعد أن حجز لهم (ثوار الأهلي) تذكرة المغادرة على متن (الخطوط الليبية).

â–، لسنا شمّات ولكننا نستغرب أن تتوعد غالبية الأقلام المريخ بالهزيمة النكراء ومغادرة دوري الأبطال على (غرارهم) !!

â–، (والحق يُقال) لو غادرنا من الأبطال فإننا نملك فرصة أخرى بالمواصلة في البطولة (الكونفدرالية) ولكن ما يثير الحزن هو هذه (العطالة المقيتة) من (عصراً بدري).

â–، تفرغوا لهلالكم يرحمكم الله واتركوا المريخ وشأنه فهو الوحيد الذي يملك القدرة على إسعاد الشعب السوداني ورفع رايته عالياً وقد فعلها تواً في (2014) بكأس اقليمي من عرين (الجيش الرواندي) وقبلها سيكافا (1) و (2) وكأس مانديلا 1989 الذي مازال يمثّل (غصّة) عند البعض ويحاولون بشتى السبل نسف إنجازه وطمس معالمه.

â–، المهم، عقب مغادرة الهلال لدوري أبطال افريقيا من فريق بلا دوري رسمي عليه أن يسعى لإيجاد مخرج من حالة اللامشاركات القارّية لعام كامل.

â–، وجزئية غياب مشاركة الأهلي طرابلس بالبطولات الرسمية سنوضحها للقراء حتى لا نظلم (الأقمار) أو كما يوصفون.

â–، الأهلي طرابلس شارك في آخر بطولة رسمية في موسم (2010-2011) عندما أكمل الدورة الأولى من دوري بلاده.

â–، بعدها وجد الفريق نفسه في (ثلاجة التجميد) بسبب الأوضاع السياسية بالبلاد ولم يعاود الظهور الرسمي إلا في (30 سبتمبر 2013) عبر الدوري الليبي الذي أقيم بنظام المجموعتين وتوج به في الموسم المذكور.

â–، آخر مباراة رسمية للأهلي طرابلس كانت بتاريخ (26 يونيو 2014) أمام الوحدة والتي نال من خلالها بطولة الدوري.

â–، بعدها لم تتعد مباريات الفريق الليبي اللقاءات الحبية مع خوضه لمباراتين رسميتين بتاريخ 13 و28 فبراير 2015 أمام سموحة المصري في الدور التمهيدي لدوري أبطال افريقيا.

â–، بمعنى أن الأهلي طرابلس منذ (2011) وحتى الربع الأول من (2016) لم يخض سوى بطولة رسمية محلية واحدة !!

â–، إقصاء ثوار الأهلي للفريق الأزرق يوضّح بجلاء مدى التدحرج الفني الذي يعاني منه الأخير والذي لولا الحظ لما تجاوز الدور التمهيدي في البطولة الماضية ناهيك عن بلوغ المربع الذهبي.

â–، حالة البيات الشتوى التي سيعيشها الفريق الأزرق ستكون بعيدة المدى من (مارس 2016) وحتى (مارس 2017) سنة بالتمام والكمال ومحترفين وجهاز فني أجنبي ومساعد مدرّب (مسيطر) !!

â–، لذلك نقترح على الكاردينال أن يعلن إستضافته لبطولة (سيكافا للأنديــــة 2016) حتى ينصهر لاعبيه القدامى والجدد والمحترفين ويثبّت أقدام الجهاز الفني (لعل وعسى) يفتح الله عليه بإنجاز (إقليمي) من داخل (المعبرة).

â–، وإن كانت الرغبة في (كأس محمول جواً) عليهم أن يشاركوا في البطولة بأرض مستضيفها أو استضافتها والحصول على لقبها ومن ثم إستئجار (طائرة ليبية) تقل أفراد الفريق بكأس سيكافا وتعبر الأجواء السودانية ومن ثم تعاود الهبوط بمطار الخرطوم (بكأس محمول جواً).

â–، على الكاردينال أن يفكّر ملياً في المقترح المذكور لأنه سيمثّل غربال (لهلال 2017) وإختبار حقيقي للجهاز الفني من المدير وإلى المساعد.

â–، وبمناسبة (2017) صرّح الرئيس الهلالي مطلع العام (2015) بأن هلال الموسم المذكور سيكون بلا (محترفين) وأن الإعتماد الكلي سيكون على (الشباب).

â–، ما تنسوا إنو الدكتور (معتصم جعفر) هو رئيس إتحاد شرق ووسط افريقيا (سيكافا)، يعني ممكن يزبط ليكم موضوع الإستضافة ده.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: تلك بضاعتكم ردت إليكم !!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بخيت خميس في حوار مثير مع (الصدى): لست لاعب طوارئ ولن أخرج من التشكيلة مرة أخرى
جئت للأحمر وأنا لاعب منتخب وليس بمغامر قابل للفشل والنجاح

شمس الدين الأمين

عبّر بخيت خميس نجم الطرف الأيسر بالفرقة الحمراء عن بالغ سعادته بظهوره مرة أخرى في تشكيلة الفريق ونفى أن تكون الظروف فقط هي التي فرضت مشاركته لافتاً إلى أنه اجتهد وفعل كل مابوسعه حتى يقنع الجهاز الفني بأنه يستحق المشاركة مبيناً أن المدرب كان يمكن أن يتجه لخيارات أخرى في الطرف الأيسر حتى ولو على سبيل التوليف إن لم يكن على قناعة بقدراته مشيراً إلى أنه لم يأت للمريخ كلاعب مغامر للتجريب والاختبار بل جاء لاعب منتخب ولديه من القدرات ما يؤهله للمشاركة في التشكيل الأساسي كما تحدث بخيت عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.

نفى بخيت خميس أن يكون تألقه مع المريخ في معسكر القاهرة وفي مباراتي واري وولفز بأنه صدفة لا أكثر مشيراً إلى أن الصدفة لا يمكن أن تتكرر أكثر من مرة وأضاف: تألقي مع المريخ أمر طبيعي لأنني لاعب منتخب ولم أقتحم كشوفات الفرقة الحمراء كمُغامر قابل للفشل أو النجاح بل وصلت لقائمة صقور الجديان قبل اللعب للأحمر وكل ما حدث لي في الفترة الماضية أنني كنت أبحث عن مدرب يعيد لي الثقة ويمنحني الدافع للإجادة والتألق بعد أن أفقدني غارزيتو الثقة في نفسي وهو يتجاوزني مع سبق الإصرار والترصد حتى وإن غاب اللاعب الأساسي وكان يحز كثيراً في نفسي عندما يتجه المريخ للتوليف في الطرف الأيسر وأنا مرابط على مقاعد البدلاء ولو أشركني غارزيتو في مباراة رسمية وحكم على قدراتي بالفشل لما غضبت منه لكنه أصدر حكمه الجائر بحقي دون أن يمنحني فرصة المشاركة الا عندما دخل الموسم خواتيمه وأحرجته بأداء جيد فأمّن على مشاركتي في المباراة التالية مباشرةً وبعدها انتهت مسيرته مع المريخ ومضى بخيت: أنا شاكر كثيراً للمدرب المقتدر لوك ايمال وحتى في الفترات التي لم يتح لي فيها فرصة المشاركة كان يتحدث معي حديثاً طيباً ويؤكد لي أنه يعمل على تجهيزي وعندما يقتنع بأنني وصلت لدرجة جيدة من الجاهزية تسمح لي بالمشاركة لن يتردد في منحي الفرصة وكان الرجل صادقاً في حديثه معي ومنحني فرصة نموذجية في بطولة كبيرة مثل دوري الأبطال وكانت سعادتي كبيرة بالظهور أفريقياً مع الأحمر وسعادتي أكبر بأنني لم أخذل مدربي وكنت في الموعد تماماً وقدمت مستوىً مقنعاً للجماهير، واستبعد بخيت أن تنتهي مشاركته في الطرف الأيسر بنهاية الظروف التي فرضت مشاركته مؤكداً أنه ليس بلاعب طوارئ لكنه لاعب طرف أيسر متخصص كان يبحث عن الفرصة وبعد أن سنحت له وقدم مردوداً جيداً مع الأحمر لا يمكن أن يعيده المدرب من جديد إلى مقاعد البدلاء.

سعيد بالعودة للمنتخب

عبّر بخيت عن بالغ سعادته بالعودة من جديد للمشاركة مع المنتخب الوطني وقال إنه يعمل هذه المرة بجدية من أجل أخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي للمنتخب لأن المشاركة مع صقور الجديان تضيف الكثير لمسيرته كلاعب كرة وشكر بخيت مازدا على هذه الفرصة ووعده الا يخذله وأن يبذل قُصارى جهده حتى يكون على قدر الثقة الكبيرة التي أولاها إياه المدير الفني للمنتخب.

أشكر الجماهير

أرجع بخيت الفضل الأكبر في تألقه اللافت في المباراة الأخيرة أمام واري وولفز لجماهير المريخ ذاكراً أن تلك الجماهير دعمته كثيراً ووقفت خلفه في أحلك الظروف وشجعته بحرارة في المباراة الأفريقية الأخيرة وفرضت عليه أن يبذل قُصارى جهده وأن يلعب بإصرار كبير حتى يقدم كل مالديه للفرقة الحمراء.

لست لاعباً من زجاج

أبدى بخيت اعتراضه الشديد على الحديث عن أنه لاعب كثير التعرض للإصابات وكل ما شارك عاد من جديد إلى مربع الإصابة وقال: لست لاعباً من زجاج حتى أتعرض للإصابة من أول مشاركة وكنت أعاني من إصابة مؤثرة أبعدتني عن الملاعب لفترة وبعد أن زال أثر تلك الإصابة ووصلت إلى كامل جاهزيتي شاركت مع المريخ في مباريات قوية وشرسة ولم أتعرض للإصابة وحتى اذا طاردتني الإصابات في عدد من المباريات في النهاية الإصابة قضاء وقدر وليست بحالة يختارها اللاعب لنفسه.

مصعب أخي وصديقي وسعيد بالتنافس معه

نفى بخيت خميس أن تكون مشاركته مع الفرقة الحمراء بمثابة نهاية لمشاركات مصعب عمر في تلك الوظيفة مؤكداً أن مصعب أستاذه في كرة القدم الذي تعلم منه الكثير وأضاف لمسيرته كلاعب طرف أيسر واستفاد من قدراته الجيدة مؤكداً أن مصعب لاعب موهوب ويستطيع أن يشارك بكفاءة أكبر في الوسط والهجوم ولذلك اذا لم يكسبه المريخ في الطرف الأيسر بالتأكيد سيستفيد من قدراته في الوسط وأضاف: حتى اذا لم يشارك مصعب في الوسط وعاد للتنافس معي في الطرف الأيسر سأكون أسعد الناس بتلك الخطوة حتى وإن حولني على مقاعد البدلاء لأن المنافسة الشرسة تضيف الكثير لرصيدي وتجعلني أطوّر نفسي وقدراتي حتى اتمكن من التنافس مع لاعب بمواصفات وقدرات مصعب عمر.

لا نخشى الوفاق

أكد بخيت خميس احترامهم التام لوفاق سطيف كمنافس جيد ومحترم وصاحب اسم كبير بدليل أنه استطاع العام قبل الماضي أن يظفر بلقب دوري الأبطال وأشار بخيت إلى أن المريخ لا يمكن أن يتخوف من وفاق سطيف لأنه أصبح أكثر تمرساً في مواجهة الأندية الجزائرية بالتحديد غير أن بخيت عاد وأشار إلى أن التفوق على الوفاق يتطلب من اللاعبين بذل جهد خارق لأن انتصار المريخ على منافسه الجزائري العام الماضي لا يعني أنه سينتصر عليه في كل الظروف وفي النهاية المباراة الإقصائية تختلف عن مباريات المجموعات وسيكون وفاق سطيف أكثر شراسة حتى يتمكن من الوصول للمجموعات لذلك سنتحسب جيداً لهذه المواجهة حتى ننجز المهمة التي تلينا على أكمل وجه.

المريخ لم يكن متواضعاً أمام النيجيري
أبدى بخيت دهشته للحديث عن تواضع مستوى الفرقة الحمراء أمام واري وولفز النيجيري في إياب الدور الأول مشيراً إلى أن الأحمر أدى مباراة الإياب في ظل ظروف أقل ما يمكن أن يُقال عنها إنها صعبة للغاية وعانى من إرهاق لا مثيل له ولم يجد أي فرصة للتدريبات والراحة ورغم كل هذه الظروف الصعبة كان المريخ في الموعد وقدم أداءً مقنعاً وتأهل على حساب منافسه الجزائري ذهاباً وإياباً ولذلك الواجب يفرض علينا أن نشكر اللاعبين لا أن نهاجمهم وأن نعمل بشتى السبل للتقليل من شأنهم، وأكد بخيت أنهم كلاعبين يعلمون جيداً أن التحديات التي تنتظرهم في دوري الأبطال صعبة للغاية وتتطلب أن يكون الفريق في أفضل حالاته حتى يحقق أفضل النتائج مراهناً على أن الأحمر سيقدم الأفضل وسيطوّر من مستواه كلما تقدمت البطولة الأفريقية لأنه لا يمكن أن يرضى بأقل من المركز الذي حققه العام الماضي عندما بلغ نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله ابو وائل
إعداد المريخ للوفاق واعتذار لـ”البرنس”!!

{ يستحق المدرب المساعد بالهلال “هيثم مصطفى” اعتذاراً منا لأننا أخطأنا في حقه حينما قلنا إن التاريخ سيدون بين صفحاته خروج الأزرق من الدور الأول من الأبطال لأول مرة ومنذ عشرة أيام و”هيثم” هو المدرب المساعد.
{ تلقيت اتصالاً من الأخ المريخي “عصام عباس إبراهيم” الذي صحح لي المعلومة مؤكداً أن الهلال ظل يصل إلى مجموعات الأبطال في الأعوام (2007 ـ 2008 ـ 2009 ـ 2011) بينما وصل لمجموعات الكونفدرالية في عامي (2010 ـ 2012).
{ الأخ “عصام” أكد أن الكابتن “هيثم مصطفى” كان قائداً للهلال، وأبان أن الأزرق ودع الأبطال من دورها الأول في العام (2013) أمام “سيوي سبورت” العاجي حينما خسر مباراة الذهاب بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف والفوز بأم درمان بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف، ولم يشارك “هيثم” في تلك المباراة لأنه كان بصفوف “المريخ”.
{ شكراً الأخ “عصام” وعذراً كابتن “هيثم”.
} مشهد أول
{ لم يتبق على مواجهة المريخ لوفاق سطيف الجزائري سوى أسبوعين، مما يتطلب إعلان الطوارئ لتلك المقابلة التي لن تكون سهلة بأي حال من الأحوال ما لم ينجح الجهاز الفني في ترتيب أوراقه وتجهيز عناصره بصورة متميزة.
{ ليت مجلس الإدارة يوفر معسكراً تحضيرياً قصيراً بالعاصمة المصرية “القاهرة” تتخلله بعض التجارب الودية القوية أمام فرق من العيار الثقيل، وحبذا لو كانت أمام الأهلي أو الزمالك المصريين أو المقاولون العرب أو إنبي.
{ معسكر القاهرة السابق الذي سبق مواجهة “واري وولفز” النيجيري كان مفيداً جداً وأدى غرضه، وكان نتاجه وجود الأحمر بدوري الـ(16) إلى جانب أعتى فرق القارة الأفريقية.
{ ثقتنا كبيرة في الكابتن “عادل أبو جريشة” رئيس القطاع الرياضي في تهيئة الأجواء للفرقة الحمراء، ونأمل أن يسهل مجلس الإدارة من مهمة “أبو جريشة” حتى يتم تجهيز الكتيبة المريخية لمواجهة الوفاق.
{ من يعتقد أن الوفاق هو ذلك الفريق الذي تعادل أمام المريخ بالجزائر وخسر بأم درمان، فإنه لا يعرف المرحلة التي وصل إليها الوفاق من الجاهزية.
{ شدّوا الهمة.
} مشهد ثانٍ
{ لم أندهش لكتابات بعض كُتّاب الهلال صبيحة وداع الفريق للأبطال، وقد تعمّد معظمهم عدم التطرق لأسباب مغادرة الفريق للبطولة من دورها الأول.
{ منهم من حمّل المسؤولية للاعبين، والبعض اتخذ من “العشري” كبشاً للفداء، فيما لم يجرؤ أي منهم على انتقاد “الكاردينال” سوى الأخ “معتصم محمود” الذي طالب الرئيس بالرحيل استجابة لنبض الجماهير.
{ من يجرؤ على انتقاد “الكاردينال”؟!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يبدئ عدم رضاؤه لمستوي الفريق امام النيجيري

 

   أبدي المهندس اسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ عدم رضاؤه علي مستوي اللاعبين  امام واري وولفز النيجيري في جولة الاياب للدور الاول من دوري ابطال  افريقيا .. واشار ان الفريق عاني من الارهاق وضغط المباريات إلا أنني اطالب  الجهاز الفني واللاعبين مطالبون بتحسين الصورة للافضل خلال الفترة القادمة  .. وذكر ان الفريق سيعسكر للمرحلة القادمة من دوري ابطال افريقيا وستكون  القاهرة الخيار الابرز لاقامة المعسكر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* راجي عبد العاطي ينفي التمرد
 
 
   نفي راجي عبد العاطي لاعب المريخ تمرده وعدم الانضمام للمنتخب الوطني في  السابق واكد انه لم ولن يتمرد اطلاقا في تلبية نداء الوطن واشار انه سعيد  للغاية بعد اختياره من جديد لكتيبة صقور الجديان التي تتأهب لمواجهة ساحل  العاج في ابيدجان يوم الجمعة القادم في تصفيات كأس الامم الافريقية .. وقال  ان وضع صقور الجديان صعب للغاية في التصفيات ويحتاج الي بذل مجهود مضاعف  من الجميع من اجل التمسك بأمل الترقي للنهائيات الافريقية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الرئيس الليبي يشيد بإنجاز الثوار عقب تخطي الهلال السوداني

تقدم السيد فائز السراج رئيس المجلس الرئاسي لحكومة الوفاق الوطني في ليبيا بالتهنئة لنادي اهلي طرابلس بعد تأهل الفريق الي دور الستة عشر في بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا علي حساب الهلال السوداني .. واشار الرئيس انه جاهز لدعم النادي والشباب من اجل الارتقاء بالرياضة ورفع راية الوطن عالية في كافة المجالات.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الكاردينال يزور اسامة عطا المنان في منزله بـ(الصور) ..
 
 
سجل  اشرف الكاردينال رئيس نادي الهلال زيارة الي اسامة عطا المنان امين مال  الاتحاد العام في منزله للاطمئنان علي صحته لاصابته في الترقوة عقب الحادث  الذي تعرض له امين مال الاتحاد في مدغشقر وهو في طريقه للمطار عائدا للبلاد  عقب تكليفه بمراقبة مباراة بطل مدغشقر والوداد المغربي في البطولة  الافريقية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صاحبه اقسم علي صدق حديثه ..تسجيل صوتي يتهم هيثم مصطفي والكبار بالتامر علي الصغار في الهلال

تداول مرتادو تطبيق الرسايل الفورية واتساب يوم امس تسجيلا صوتيا لاحد محبي الهلال يسوق فيه اتهامات بالجملةلبعض منسوبي الفريق وعزز صاحب التسجيل الذي استمعت له )سودانا فوق( اتهاماته بالقسم المغلظ علي انه صادق فيما ذهب اليه وذلك بقوله )قسما بالله العظيم الكلام البقولو ليكم ده حصل بعد المباراة الشغيل ببكى وبجعر بطول حسه )يا اخوانا بشه وكاريكا وهيثم متامرين الثلاثة عشان يحاربوا اللاعبين الصغار 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* حسان حمار: وفاق سطيف لن يتأثر باستقالتي أمام المريخ



أكد حسان حمار رئيس نادي وفاق سطيف استقالته من رئاسة نادي وفاق سطيف الجزائري بسبب الهجوم المتواصل عليه من جانب انصار الوفاق لكنه قال إنه يرفض الحديث عن الجوانب الفنية في المباراة التي تنتظر وفاق سطيف أمام المريخ لأن هذا الأمر يخص الجهاز الفني واللاعبين وأنه طوال فترة رئاسته للنادي لا يقحم نفسه بالحديث في الأمور الفنية التي هناك من يجيد الحديث عنها وأضاف: كل الذي استطيع أن أقوله إن المريخ فريق كبير له اسمه في خارطة الكرة الأفريقية ووفاق سطيف ايضاً فريق كبير له اسمه وإنجازاته الأفريقية ويكفي أنه توّج نفسه بلقب النسخة قبل الأخيرة من دوري أبطال أفريقيا إلى جانب العديد من الألقاب الأفريقية التي تؤكد المكانة الكبيرة للنادي في ساحات التنافس الأفريقي, وتمسك حسان بالاستقالة التي دفع بها من رئاسة نادي وفاق سطيف الجزائري وقال إنه تقدم باستقالته بلا تردد ودون أي تفكير في العودة مرة أخرى لأسباب شخصية لا يريد أن يكشف عنها وأضاف: استقالتي ليست لها أي علاقة بالأمور المالية أو بنتائج الفريق في الدوري الجزائري وحتى لو قدم الفريق أجمل العروض وحقق أفضل النتائج تبقى الأسباب التي دفعتني لتلك الاستقالة قائمة لأنها كما ذكرت أسباب خاصة ولا علاقة لها بالوضع المالي أو الفني في وفاق سطيف، ودافع حسان عن الفترة التي أمضاها في رئاسة نادي وفاق سطيف مؤكداً أن فترته كانت عامرة بالانتصارات والبطولات وأن الوفاق حقق في عهده ستة ألقاب حيث حصل على لقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا وعلى السوبر الأفريقي وشارك في كأس العالم للأندية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وسط المريخ.. رحلة البحث عن عناصر 

 عمر بخيت الخيار الوحيد الثابت في الوسط المتأخر ومعاناة كبيرة في صناعة اللعب 

 سانتو: الخيارات الموجودة كفيلة بحل المشكلة اذا تم تجهيزها بالشكل المطلوب 


لعب خط الوسط في الفرقة الحمراء دوراً بارزاً في النجاحات اللافتة التي  حققها الفريق العام الماضي في مسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا عندما وصل المريخ  إلى نصف النهائي وكان حتى اللحظات الأخيرة من المرشحين بقوة للظفر باللقب  برغم أن المريخ خاض تلك النسخة في ظل نقص بائن في مقدمته الهجومية التي لم  يكن فيها غير بكري المدينة وعلى النقيض نجد أن المريخ في هذا العام ينعم  بوفرة واضحة في الجانب الهجومي لكنه يعاني من شُح واضح في الوسط على صعيد  المحاور وصناع اللعب فألقت هذه الأزمة بظلالها على الفريق بحاله لأن خط  الوسط هو سر تميز الفريق اذا كان في أفضل حالاته وحلقة الضعف الأبرز اذا لم  يقم بالدور المطلوب منه على أكمل وجه.

 لم يكن المريخ في الموسم  الماضي يعاني في استعادة الكرة لحظة فقدانها في ظل وجود عناصر في الوسط  المتأخر بقامة المصري أيمن سعيد والنيجيري جابسون سالمون حيث كان اللعب  الضاغط على المنافسين فضلاً عن قيام سالمون وأيمن سعيد بأدوار أخرى في  صناعة اللعب وتسجيل الأهداف وربط الخطوط والقيام بدور تنظيم الألعاب في خط  الوسط لكن حظ المريخ السيئ جعله يخسر مجهودات سالمون منذ بداية الموسم مع  رحيل أيمن سعيد وبالتالي لم يكن هناك أي خيار متاح أمام الجهاز الفني غير  اللجوء إلى عمر بخيت الذي أخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي وقدم مردوداً  مقنعاً لكن المشكلة كانت في لاعب المحور الآخر الذي يشارك إلى جواره لأن  علاء ظل يخرج من مربع الإصابة ليعود إليه من جديد وفي محاولة منه لتقديم  خيارات جديدة قدم البلجيكي لوك ايمال الغاني كريم الحسن غير أن المباراة  الأخيرة التي خاضها المريخ أمام واري وولفز النيجيري أثبت بما لا يدع  مجالاً للشك أن الحسن لا مكان له في المريخ أو حتى على مقاعد البدلاء  وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يكون جزءً من الحل لأزمة المحور التي تنتظر عودة علاء  الدين وهو في وضع بدني ممتاز حتى لا يخسره المريخ من جديد بعامل الإصابة،  ولا يلوح في الأُفق ما يشير إلى حل سريع للأزمة وبالتالي أصبح العمل على  تجهيز سالمون على وجه السرعة حتى يأخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي على الأقل  في مباراة الإياب أمام وفاق سطيف هو الأمل الوحيد للمريخ لتجاوز الأزمة  الحقيقية التي يعاني منها في الوسط المتأخر، ولا يكاد الوضع أن يكون  مختلفاً في صناعة اللعب التي يعاني فيها المريخ ايضاً من غياب اللاعب الذي  يدعم المقدمة الهجومية بالتمريرات المريحة للاستفادة منها في الوصول إلى  شباك المنافسين وجرّب البلجيكي أكثر من خيار في صناعة اللعب حيث ركّز على  ابراهيم محجوب وكوفي وأوكراه ورمضان عجب وراجي لكن كل الحلول لم تسهم في  وضع حد للمعاناة الواضحة للفرقة الحمراء في جانب صناعة اللعب وبرغم أن  الأخبار الواردة من نيجيريا أشارت إلى تألق راجي في مباراة الذهاب أمام  واري وولفز الا أن المستوى الذي قدمه القائد في مباراة الإياب لا يؤهله على  الإطلاق ليصبح ضمن الحلول التي يمكن أن يلجأ إليها المدرب في حل صناعة  اللعب.
 كوفي الخيار الأفضل 
 حتى اللحظة أثبت الغاني كوفي أنه  من أفضل الخيارات في صناعة اللعب بدليل أن المريخ وعندما كان في أسوأ  حالاته في مباراة الإياب أمام واري وولفز سنحت الفرصة لكوفي واستطاع أن  يحدث انقلاباً واضحاً في أداء الفرقة الحمراء واُرتكبت معه ركلة الجزاء  التي سجل منها بكري المدينة هدف الفوز ويُحسب لكوفي أنه مميز للغاية في  صناعة الأهداف بالاستفادة من الكرات المعكوسة على الأطراف ويستطيع راجي أن  يقوم بدور صناعة اللعب من العُمق بالتمريرات الطويلة خلف المدافعين لكن  راجي لا يستطيع القيام بهذا الدور اذا لم يصل إلى كامل جاهزيته لأن المستوى  الذي ظهر به في مباراة واري وولفز يؤكد بأن راجي غير جاهز وأن مشاركته  تخصم من رصيده ومن رصيد الفرقة الحمراء.
 سانتو: الأزمة ليست في الخيارات 
  قال فتح الرحمن سانتو مهاجم المريخ السابق إن الأزمة التي يعاني منها  الأحمر في خط الوسط ليست ناجمة عن عدم توافر خيارات جيدة يمكن أن يلجأ  إليها المدرب للاستفادة منها في حل المشاكل التي تواجهه في خط الوسط وأضاف:  وسط المريخ به عناصر نوعية وتستطيع أن تقدم الكثير للأحمر في المرحلة  المقبلة والمشكلة الحقيقية هي مشكلة عدم جاهزية العناصر والإصابات التي  طاردت لاعبي الوسط بالتحديد في الفرقة الحمراء وأنا واثق من أن راجي  وسالمون وكوفي وعمر بخيت اذا كانوا في كامل جاهزيتهم لن تواجه المريخ أي  مشكلة في الوسط وهناك خيار مميز جداً يمكن أن يلجأ إليه المدرب ليساعده في  إعادة الروح للوسط وهو ضفر الذي يستطيع القيام بأدوار كبيرة على صعيد صناعة  الأهداف وتسجيلها في نفس الوقت وعندما كان ضفر في الموسم الماضي يشارك  بصورة منتظمة مع المريخ وضع بصمته بقوة في المشوار الأفريقي وتولى تسجيل  غالبية الأهداف التي سجلها الأحمر إلى جانب تميزه في صناعة اللعب فضلاً عن  الاستفادة من وظيفته الأساسية كمدافع في القيام بأدوار كبيرة في المطاردة  والإسهام في استعادة الكرة وتمنى سانتو أن يجتهد المدرب أكثر في المرحلة  المقبلة وأن يوظّف كل خبراته وتجاربه في الوصول بجميع اللاعبين إلى كامل  جاهزيتهم وبعدها لن تواجه الأحمر أي مشكلة في خط الوسط بغض النظر عن  المنافس الذي سيلعب الأحمر في مواجهته وأشار سانتو إلى أن المريخ وإلى جانب  المشاكل التي يعاني منها في الوسط لديه مشكلة حقيقية في جانب ختام الهجمة  بطريقة صحيحة لأن المريخ يحتاج لأكثر من فرصة سانحة حتى يصل لشباك  المنافسين متمنياً أن يعمل المدرب على هذه الأزمة لأنه كلما تقدم الأحمر في  البطولة الأفريقية كلما تضاءلت الفرص التي سيحصل عليها من أجل الوصول إلى  شباك المنافسين.
 محمد الطيب: صاحب التمريرات البينية غائب 
  من جانبه قال المدرب محمد الطيب إن أهم دور يمكن أن يقوم به صانع اللعب في  الوسط هو إرسال التمريرات البينية غير المرئية للمهاجمين للاستفادة منها في  الوصول إلى شباك المنافسين ورأى محمد الطيب أن اللاعب الذي يقوم بهذا  الدور في المريخ لا وجود له من بين العناصر الحالية لذلك فهو يعتقد أن  الخيار الأمثل هو الاعتماد على عناصر تلعب على أطراف الملعب وتصنع الفرص  بطريقة جيدة مثلما يفعل كوفي الذي يقوم بدور بارز في صناعة الأهداف خاصة في  المباريات الأفريقية بسلاح الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى ولكن يحتاج المريخ  إلى جانب كوفي للاعب الذي يرسل التمريرات البينية لأن هناك مقدمة هجومية  فعالة جداً في الاستفادة من هذه الفرص بالسرعة الفائقة عبر بكري واللمسة  الأخيرة والمميزة عبر تراوري والحل الفردي عن طريق عبده جابر ولكن مهما كان  من أمر خطورة المقدمة الهجومية لا يستطيع المريخ أن يشكّل خطورة حقيقية  على المنافسين الا اذا توافر له صانع لعب نموذجي يقدم التمريرات البينية  للمهاجمين ويساعدهم على الوصول إلى شباك المنافسين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي.
بكري يوسف 
قوة المريخ في وحدة أبنائه

ظلت وحدة الصف ذات معنى كبير ومغزى أكبر منذ قديم الزمان ورمزا للقوة والصلابة وهي الزاد الأكيد لصد المصائب والمحن والوقوف ضد أي تيار يهدف لجرف أي مكون كان وللمريخ قصة وحكاية في ترابط نسيجه الإجتماعي الذي يعتبر ثقافة راسخة توارثها أبناءه جيلا عن جيل بدءا بالرعيل الأول من الإداريين  الذين وضعوا خارطة الطريق للصفوة ليهتدوا بها معنى وقيمة ويلتزموا بها أخلاقيا وأدبيا ويتخذوا منها نبراسا ليضئ الطريق لمجتمع واحد ،واعي ومدرك لمعنى الإنصهار في بوتقة واحدة والتكاتف لمساندة ودعم الكيان ليحقق أمنيات الأمة .
âک† لاحظنا أن التباين في وجهات النظر بين أبناء المريخ في الآونة الأخيرة بدأ يطفو على السطح بين عدد من مكونات العمل التشجيعي المريخي  وبعيدا عن الخوض في تفاصيل الأمر  فإننا نود أن نطرق الباب بهدوء وندخل على إخواننا في أولتراسات المريخ الأشاوس وبقية من يخالفونهم الرأي مشجعين كانوا أم إعلاميين بأن يروقوا المنقة لا من أجل أحد بل من أجل كيان يجمع ولا يفرق كيان يشكل نقطة تلاقي لكثير من شرائح الشعب السوداني والذين هم بكل تأكيد يذوبون عشقا في الأحمر الوهاج وكلهم يتطلعون لرفعته وهذا هو مربط الفرس فالنصر هو نصر المريخ فقط وهو ما تلاقينا من أجله ولذلك لا يمكن أن يعلو نصر شخصي لفئة تمثل جزءا من الكيان على نصر الكيان الكبير ولهذا فإني أرى أن المنتصر الحقيقي في أي خلاف مريخي مريخي هو من يصب الماء على النار ويطفئها من أجل الكيان ومن يسعى إلى المبادرة من أجل إيجاد العذر للطرف الآخر وإن كان مخطئا في حقه لأن الدافع واحد والهدف يظل ثابتا وهو إنتصار المريخ .
âک† لا نود الخوض في تفسير الخطاب الوارد من الإتحاد الإفريقي وهل هنالك خطاب فعلا أم لا وإذا كان الكاف قد بعث بتحذير فعلا او لم يبعث لأننا نطرق باب المختلفين في وجهات النظر نحمل وردا أحمرا يعشقه هؤلاء وأصفرا يتنفسه أولئك لذلك فإننا لا نضع بين أيديهم إلا المريخ والتحديات الماثلة التي تنتظر فريقه الأول للكرة الذي يواجه فريقا صعب المراس والتغلب عليه يتطلب مجهودا كبيرا ووحدة في الصف وعبارتنا  واحدة وهي أن يدي ويدك تدفع بالمريخ إلى النصر وتقرب النصر منه فأنا وأنت وهؤلاء وأولئك تعالو نبقى عشرة على المريخ وعشرة تاني على المريخ وهو يحمل هم الوطن في أدغال أفريقيا يدافع عنه ليعلي له إسما ويرفع له علما .
âک† يبقى الإكثار من توصيف أي مشكلة أو إختلاف في وجهات النظر بين أبناء الكيان المريخي داخل البيت الواحد والحديث المتكرر عن أنها مشكلة ومستعصية يعبر عن حالة من الإنهزام النفسي والذي لا يقود الا لتأزيم الموقف بدلا من البحث عن أقصر الطرق المؤدية للحلول السهلة والتي هي في متناول الجميع  متى ما أخضعوا الكرة للأرض وحكموا صوت العقل وأدركوا أن الإنتصار لأي فئة تمثل جزءا من الكيان لا يماثل الإنتصار للكيان الكبير .
âک† مجلس إدارة نادينا مطالب بالتدخل وتوضيح الموقف وشرح فحوى الخطاب الوارد من الكاف وأبعاده ووضع الأمر أمام الجماهير حتى يتوقف الإجتهاد والحديث المتكرر عن حقيقة الخطاب وتضارب الآراء الذي لا يخدم القضية .
âک† الإخوة في الأولتراسات يرون أن الشماريخ من أدوات القتال عند جنود المدرجات وهي ضرورية لحث اللاعبين على القتال وتحقيق الفوز وإرهاب الخصم وإجباره على الخسارة ومن وجهة نظرهم أن الكاف لا يستطيع إيقاع عقوبات على نادي المريخ بذات الحجم المتداول الآن بحسب تحذير الاتحاد الافريقي مستندين في ذلك على وقائع وممارسات لأندية الشمال الإفريقي حيث لم يسبق أن تم معاقبة فريق باللعب بدون جماهير بسبب الشماريخ أو كما جاء في حديث الإخوة في الأولتراس .
âک† أما الفئة المتحفظة على إستخدام الشماريخ فهي تتحدث من منطلق خوفها على المريخ من أن تطاله عقوبات الكاف وتستند في ذلك على نظرية الباب البجيب الريح سدو واستريح .
âک† لعل حماس الأولتراس وإستماتته في تشجيع الفريق بقوة ودفعه إلى النصر وحرص الفئة الثانية وخوفها على المريخ من العقوبات يبين تلاقي الطرفين عند نقطة مهمة وهي مصلحة الكيان وهذا ما يجب أن نستثمره في خلق لحمة قوية وأن يضع الجميع أيديهم فوق بعضها البعض والنظر إلي الأمام حيث ترنو الأمة الحمراء لبلوغ المجد  .
âک† نتعشم في مجلس الإدارة وفي كل جماهير المريخ وإعلامه بأن يتحدوا ويكونوا على قلب رجل واحد وأن يرفع الجميع شعار المرحلة وهو لا صوت يعلو فوق صوت معركة سطيف والعبور لدور الثمانية في دوري الأبطال .

âک…âک… آخر نقطة âک…âک…
موعدنا غدا إن كان في العمر بقية لأن نقطة تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني

*

----------


## elsmani ali

*



العتب مرفوع 

هيثم كابو 


دقت ساعة (الامل)

* كلكم يعلم جيداً أن العلاقة بين الوصايفة والثورة الليبية ليست وليدة الخروج المبكر على يد أهلي طرابلس؛ وسبق أن كتبنا عن القواسم المشتركة بين التصريحات الكاردينالية والخطب القذافية..!
* نحمد لكردنة أنه (جدد) الثقة في الجهاز الفني ولم (يجدد) تصريحاته ..!
* حسب قرارات كردنة الأخيرة وتجديده الثقة في اللاعبين والجهاز الفني فإن الهزيمة تم تحميلها للطاقم الطبي ..!
* بصراحة كدا الهزيمة سببها (انقطاع النور) ويتحمل مسؤوليتها الدكتور ..!
* من حق جمهور الهلال المطالبة بإقالة (طبيب الفريق) حتى يتسنى للاعبين إحراز أهداف في الخصوم والزود عن مرماهم بالخرطوم ..!
* ليس ب(البلنتات) وحدها تأتي الانتصارات ..!
* تجديد الثقة في (نجوم المسخرة) يعني الهروب من مواجهة الفضيحة والمهزلة ..!
* من أنتم ؟
* نتمنى أن يكثف المدرب المصري طارق (الصفري) جهوده للدوري المحلي ..!
* والمحلي فاقد (الأمل) عطبرة ..!
* أين (الأمل) من هذه المحنة، ولماذا لا يقف مع رفيق نضاله حتى ينقذ كردنة ما تبقى من (هلاله) ..!
* يا عزيزي مزمل : لو لم يظهر الأمل الذي سبق أن لعب مع الهلال في (كأس العدالة) فإن الزيارات والدعم سيذهب في مهب الريح ففريق الكاردينال توقف نبضه الإفريقي ولم يعد لديه أي عمل وبات (محلي بجدارة)، وما أحوجه الآن للعب في (كأس العطالة) ..!
* الكلام دا بقولو ليكم (عطالة) عن نفسي وإنابة عن الفرق التي غادرت من الدور الأول ..!
* الآن جاءت (حوبة العطبراوي) فبعد انتصار الثوار وتوقف الهلال عن العمل (دقت ساعة "الأمل") ..!
* دقت ساعة (الأمل) .. لا تراجع لا إستسلام .. ثورة ثورة ..!
* تجديد الثقة في (نجوم الخذلان العظيم) تصرف (قذافي) غريب من صاحب (لو تخاصم أو تجافي زول بريدك زي مافي) ..!
* كنا نحسب أن القذافي (وحيد زمانه)، ولكننا وجدنا كردنة فريد (عصره) ..!
* تاني جاب سيرة الكشافات والعصر وبيت البكاء و(يا حفتر الناس تبكي وتستغفر) ..!
* عندما قرأت خبر تجديد الثقة في (أبيكو ورفاقه) وجدت نفسي أردد : (من أنتم؟) دون أن أشعر، و(البركة في ناس حفتر) ..!
* كوميديا الهلال لم تنته بإنتهاء الطيران مثلما أن (كوميديا التصريحات) لم ترحل بوفاة الرئيس الليبي المخلوع معمر القذافي، ولم تغمض المفارقات اغماضتها الأخيرة بموت (ابو سيف الإسلام) ..!!
* كثيرة تلك الأقوال المنسوبة للقذافي إلا أن أشهرها على الإطلاق : ( للمرأة حق الترشّح سواءً كانت ذكراً أو أنثى) ، (أيها الشعب .. لولا الكهرباء لجلسنا نشاهد التلفاز في الظلام)، ( أنا لست ديكتاتوراً لأغلق الفيسبوك .. لكنني سأعتقل من يدخل عليه) ،( تظاهروا كما تشاؤون ولكن لا تخرجوا إلى الشوارع والميادين) ، ( سأظل فى ليبيا إلى أن أموت أو يوافيني الأجل !!)، (بر الوالدين أهم من طاعة أمك و أبوك!!) ، وبالطبع لم تنته تلك الأقوال عند (الديموقراطية تعني “ديمو الكراسي”) حتى ولو كانت الفترة المقصودة بالجلوس على الكرسي (25) عاماً فقط كما يخطط أشرف الكاردينال لرئاسة الهلال !!
* كنا نحسب أن الخمسة وعشرين عاماً فترة طويلة، ولكن طالما أن إضاءة الكشافات وحدها تستغرق خمس سنوات فالفترة التي قررها كردنة مناسبة لحسم ملف التربة والارضية والكشافات، و(ما تشغلوا نفسكم بموضوع الانتصارات والبطولات) ..!
* يجب أن يتناسى الأهلة حلم الظفر بالأميرة السمراء لأن تلك الأمنية لقت مصرعها في حادث سير على يد الغنودي ولحقت بالأميرة ديانا ..!
* سيبكم من بيانات عماد الطيب وركزوا مع قصة عماد الفايد ..!
* أستغربت للجماهير الزرقاء الغاضبة التي هاجمت عماد الطيب مع أن الأمين العام لم يضع التشكيلة كالعشري، ولم يضع الكرة في مرمى فريقه كأبيكو ..!
* بصراحة كدا : من أنتم ؟
* (من أنتم؟) جملة استفهامية شهيرة قالها القذافي ورأيناها الآن أضحت لسان حال الكاردينال و(زنقة زنقة .. بيت بيت .. دار دار .. وطار طار) ..!
* وما بين ما قاله القذافي إبان الثورة؛ وما أطلقه كردنة في موسم التسجيلات (قواسم مشتركة في المعاني والأقوال ورسوخ الإفادات) ..!!
* ألم يقل كردنة من قبل : (نحنا القوة المالية “الضاربة” في البلد دي ولو دايرين نجيب ميسي بنجيبو) .. و(جاء أبيكو وغاب ميسي والنتيجة الهلال طاير من يوم ضربة الثوار لي هسي) ..!
* ألم يقل الكارديطار (الفول فولي) فلماذا لا يتحمل الهزيمة و(يدق صدرو للخسران ويقول انا كابتن طيران) ..!
* لو قلنا أن الكارديطار سبب خروج الفريق لن تقبل الناطقة فطومة ذلك وستقول أن السبب الأساسي هو (التأمر الهلالي) مع أن هذا التحليل للهزيمة المذلة قاله كافالي ..!
* كلو من الطابور الجاب أبيكو وطفى النور ..!
* قبل أن يرفع الوصايفة سرداق عزاء الأهلي الليبي وجدوا أنفسهم مواجهين بالأهلي الخرطوم ..!
* كان الهلال بالأمس يخاف من الأهلي شندي، ولكنه الآن بات يخشى من الأهل والعشيرة ..!
* الله يجازي محنك يا الغنودي ..!
* أضحك ال(صولة) تطلع حلوة ..!
* اتصولي ..!
نقوش متفرقة
* سيرت الناطقة جيشاً جراراً من مقالات الدفاع المدجج؛ وفعلت كالقائد الأممي في خطبة (الزنقة) الشهيرة التي توعد فيها بتسيير (الزحف المقدس) ..!
* زنقة زنقة .. بيت بيت .. دار دار .. شبر شبر .. (صفر صفر) ..!
* الثوار قضوا على أحلام الهلال ..!
* ناس الهلال جابوا الكشافات يشوفو بيها .. فجأة بقوا يشوفوا الكشافات ستة ستة و(الله يستر علي الكسكتة) ..!
* سيد الكسكتة كتر الصور وجاتو (صولة) ما منظور مثيلا ..!
* وليه تغطي الصورة (صوله) وريدنا داك يا (سيدا) كلو يبقي ماضيك بالضرورة ..!
* طالما أن أهلي طرابلس فشل في إقالة العشري فإن أهلي شندي سيقوم بهذه المهمة و(اتذكروا كلامي دا يوم "النمور" تغلي وتثور) ..!
نقش أخير
* فيها إيه انسان بعزك لما يحفظ ليك (صوله)
فيها (أبيكو) وإبتسامتك و(صفر) عروضك الخجولة ..!
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*                                         هيثم صديق  

                                       من هنا وهناك

                                          حبوبة ونسيني




حبوبة ونسيني للجيل الحالي او لغير المنورين بها كانت تضاء بها البيوت زمان ان قطعت الكهرباء او بقت الرتينة او عصلج الفانوس غلت الشمعة.
حبوبة ونسيني تصنع جزوتها من قطنة مغموسة في زيت
زي العجوة المعطونة في عسل.
وسميت حبوبة ونسيني ربما لتحلق الاسرة كلها حولها وتأخذ الحبوبة في سرد القصص والحكاوي والاحاجي.
كان يا ما كان في قديم الزمان وسالف العصر والأوان صفر صغير ...الخ
أها الرمية الفاتت دي كلها لنقول انه الكاردينال حسب ما قالوا سيطلق على الابراج ولعت ام لم تولع فطومة ونسيني.
الناس كلها تقعد تحت الكشافات ديك ويونسوهم يطمبروا ليهم ...والصفر قاااعد .... الصفر ده لو ودوه المتحف ممكن يجيب قروش بدل قعدتو ساي كده.
طبعا لحد مارس الجاي الدماعة في الباي باي.. احسن الكاردينال يعتمد علي ابطال جيم.او يتحول لفريق جيمي.
قالوا شيبوب حا يضيفوه للكشف في دوري التمانية...يا سهاري تعالوا شوفوا البيا...الشبيبة كيف قست عليا...
الغريبة كورتهم الجاية برضو ضد الأهلي.. الخرطوم
ماينوم.
بي ان اسبورت قالوا تهي تهي تهي.
تاني خالد بدرا بقول داير يقرا.
يوسف سيف الا يفوت الشتاء والخريف والصيف.
عصام الشوالي الا من الارشيف.
وين خالد الغول وبغلة عبد الخير ماسكها سكري.
ويوووزع في ورق الكتشينة.
سبحان من حول الاقمار الى عطال.
النيلين بس ويديك على الحيط.
الطيران المرة دي غريب علينا.
لأنه بدون جمعة جي طارو.
مكسيم البدأ يأمل.
وقال ليك يمرض ولا يموت.
اطول احتضار في التاريخ.
شارون الناس زهجت من رقادو. لا حي فيرجي ولا ميت فينعي
قلتوا لي بي ان اسبورت تهي تهي.
واستديو تحليلي وفاصل اعلاني.
ياخي الله حل جمال الشريف من البلنتيات...
ركلات تفريح في كل مباراة.
لكن المرة في الدوري ....اووووو لللللا دراجي بس.
مدثر بلنتيكا ينفذ.
كشافة ونسيني هي العليها الرك.
عطالة للحول.
علشان طنشوا المثل (الما بمشي الدمازين حدوا ال32)
لكن امس انا غلطت بتاع المطعم قال لعمك طرابلسابي.. عندنا بطير باللبن...
اعادة الثقة في العشري ده خبر افرح كل الاندية المنافسة
مدرب شاطر قدر يوظف ابيكو في خانة جديدة.
انتوا ابيكو معانا واللا مع الخيانة.
والموضوع ده ما بنتهي عندنا بسهولة.
اقلاها لحد نهاية الشهر ده...
ببقى الباقي من التمهيدي 11 شهر بس.
......
حسنا فعل المجلس وهو ينهي مشكلة مصعب عمر وحسنا فعل راجي وهو يقوم بدور الكابتن ...مصعب يبقى بديل جاهز في الخانة ..كما يمكن الدفع به في الوسط أيضا...
.......
مباراة المريخ ليست ببعيدة واستعادة جابسون يعني ان وسط المريخ سيعود الى سابق عهده...كما ان ضربات الراس قد غابت بغيابه.
......
اصرار تراوري على تنفيذ الضربات الثابتة غريب فهو يعتمد على القوة مع الوقوف وقوفا مختلا.. مصعب عمر في حال وجوده هو الافضل.
........
شكراً للمريخ وهو في كل عيد أم يهدي ام درمان هدية النصر.
.......
المريخ يحتاج الى كل جماهيره بلا شك والالتراس هم مجموعة مقدرة لكني استغرب ان ينسحبوا من التشجيع في شوط حاسم.. هل يريدون مثلا ان يقولوا ان خرج المريخ اها شفتوا فرقتنا....
..........
ما ان قرأت لمحمد كامل كلاما غير الذي اشتهر به قبل المباراة حتى خفت على المريخ. كراته العكسية (عك سيئة دوما).
.......
المريخ قافز بالزانة تحته مراتب...الله للمزلط...
.......
هل يمكن تبني بطولة...او عمل كاس انابيب لمن طال عقمه..







*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

*راي ان يضم بكري وكوفي للوسط المتقدم والوسط التاخر يتم ترشيح اكتر اثنين جاهزين من بين علا الدين  ضفر عمر بخيت مع اضافة عنكبة كمهاجم ثالث مع تراوري وعبده وشكرا
                        	*

----------

